# שמלת חתונה ומשקל - נואשת לעזרה



## אל ה (14/3/13)

שמלת חתונה ומשקל - נואשת לעזרה 
אני מתחתנת בעוד כחודש וחצי.

קצת על עניין השמלה: 

אני ובעלי לעתיד הכרנו בטיסה ללוס אנג'לס. הוא טס בענייני עבודה אני טסתי לאחותי. קבענו לצאת לארוחת ערב אבל בגלל ששנינו היינו בג'ט לג בסוף זו הייתה ארוחת בוקר. 
אחרי הארוחה יצאנו להסתובב קצת והגענו לאזור של חנויות מעצבים. ראיתי שמלת כלה מהממת באחד מחלונות הראווה שמלה שממש תפסה לי את העין (ואני ממש לא טיפוס כזה). 
בחור בקטע של בדיחה הציע לי למדוד אותה. מדדתי והיא ישבה עלי בול והייתה מדהימה. זה לא היה רציני כי בסך הכל זה היה הדייט הראשון שלנו. בתור בדיחה הוא אמר שאם אני אתחתן יום אחד אני חייבת להתחתן בשמלה הזו ואני עניתי לו גם בצחוק שעד שזה יקרה היא כבר בטח לא תימכר יותר (דגמים משתנים הרי כל הזמן).
כחצי שנה אחרי הוא טס ללוס אנג'לס שוב בענייני עבודה.
וכעבור עוד חצי שנה נוספת טסנו לשם שוב יחד.
יום אחד כשהיינו שם הוא התקשר אלי (הוא היה בפגישת עבודה) ואמר שאני אחכה לו במלון בערב והוא מגיע עם הפתעה.
הוא הגיע עם קופסה ענקית.
פתחתי אותה ושם היא הייתה השמלה הזו (יואו אני בוכה תוך כדי שאני כותבת את זה) וכשהסתכלתי עליו כי לא הבנתי מה זה אמור להביע הוא כרע ברך הוציא טבעת וביקש ממני להתחתן איתו.
הוא אמר שמאותו דייט ראשון שבו מדדתי את השמלה הוא ידע שאני אהיה אשתו ושהוא קנה את השמלה עוד לפני חצי שנה כשהיה בנסיעת עבודה.
מדדתי אותה והיא הייתה מושלמת. קצת צמודה אבל מושלמת. בחנות המעצבים אמרו שאי אפשר לתקן אותה (היא מעוצבת ככה שתיקון רק יהרוס) והחלטתי שזה שטויות ושאני אוריד טיפה במשקל עד החתונה.

מאז עברו כשבעה חודשים. הייתי (ואני עדיין) בתקופה לא קלה. לימודים. עבודה. תוכניות חתונה. ואחותי שנמצאת במשבר נפשי די גדול ואני מנסה לתמוך בה ככל יכולתי.
קרה המצב והעליתי תשעה קילו.
ידעתי שאני לא אכנס לשמלה אבל הייתי בהכחשה וכל הזמן אמרתי שאני ארזה.
ועכשיו נשארו חודש וחצי לחתונה ונורא חשוב לי לחזור למשקל שהייתי בו.
אני לומדת ועובדת ולחלוטין לחלוטין אין לי זמן לחדר כושר.

כל כך חשוב לי להתחתן בשמלה הזו
ואין מצב שאני נכנסת אליה אם אני לא מורידה את התשע קילו האלה.
כבר כמה ימים אני לא מפסיקה לבכות.
אני לא רוצה להרעיב את עצמי ולהתעלף בחתונה שלי או משהו.
אבל בכל זאת איך אני מצליחה לרזות בצורה שפויה???
חשבתי שאולי יש פה בנות שעושות דיאטה לפני החתונה ויוכלו לתת לי טיפים.

אני אנסה לתאר את מה שאני אוכלת ביום יום (עכשיו אחרי שהפסקתי לטחון) בתקווה שתוכלו לתת לי טיפים לשיפור:
מתעוררת בשבע וחצי ואוכלת כוס קורנפלקס צהוב של תלמה עם חלב בטעם וניל 3 אחוז.
בסביבות עשר בעבודה אני אוכלת סנדוויץ' שליש בגט או עם טונה וירק או עם גבינה 3 אחוז וירק.
בערך באחת אני אוכלת צהריים בעבודה  שזה איזשהו סלט בדרך כלל עם עוף ועם רוטב צ'ילי מתוק.
בסביבות חמש כשאני מסיימת לעבוד אני אוכלת פרות.
לאחר מכן אני הולכת ללימודים או לספריה וכשאני חוזרת הביתה אני אוכלת ארוחת ערב שלרוב זה משהו שהוא פחמימה או פסטה עם רוטב עגבניות או אורז עם שעועית דברים כאלה.
לסיום לפני שאני הולכת לישון אני אוכלת משהו מתוק - פרוסת עוגה, או סורבה, או חטיף במבה קטן.

אני אשמח לכל עזרה יש לי שש שבועות ואני רוצה להוריד את המשקל הזה (תשע קילו)
אני בוכה כל הזמן ואני לא אמורה לבכות חודש וחצי לפני החתונה אני אמורה להיות מאושרת
בבקשה בבקשה כל מי שיכולה לתת לי איזושהי עצה אני אהיה אסירת תודה


----------



## lanit (14/3/13)

אני מבינה אותך 
אני מבינה אותך, שאת רוצה ללבוש את השמלה שבן זוגך רכש, שמהווה זכרון מתוק מהפגישה הראשונה שלכם.
המלצתי היא לפנות למאמן כושר ו/או תזונאי/ת שיעזרו לך עם הירידה במשקל, במידת הצורך.
בצד (ואולי בעצם באמצע) אני אכתוב שחשוב שתביני ותשלימי עם זה שזה רק יום אחד, וגם אם תלבשי שמלה אחרת שתהלום אותך אותך יותר (בגלל שאת כן 9 קילו יותר, זו מי שאת ביום החתונה, עם כל ההתרחשויות המטרידות שסביבך כיום), אז בסופו של דבר, אתם תהיו מאושרים לא פחות בחיי הנישואין שלכם, ותהיה החמצה של הסיפור הזה, שהוא נהדר אבל יותר חשובה הבריאות הנפשית שלך.

having said that, נתקלתי בתכנית לכלות שיצא מטעם eatgood, שמייצגת את דיאטת הזון בארץ- תכנית לכלות.
אולי שווה לנסות...
לינק: http://www.eatgood.co.il/Heb-22-0.htm

שיהיה בהצלחה ומזל טוב, ומקווה שיסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

מפרטת... 
תזונאית ו/או מאמן כושר זה לא ממש אופציה 
אני יוצאת כל יום לעבודה בתשע וחצי בבוקר מסיימת בחמש רצה או ללימודים או לספריה ומגיעה מותשת בתשע בערב
סופי שבוע גם מוקדשים ללמידה (לומדת משפטים וזה ממש לא קל).

אין לי בעיה ללבוש שמלה אחרת
ברור שזה יבאס אותי אבל זה לא סוף העולם
מה שכן יש פה שלוש דברים אחרים

1. לבעלי לעתיד נורא חשוב שאני אלבש את השמלה. הוא הוציא עליה ממש לא מעט כסף. למרות שהוא יתמוך בי ויאהב אותי גם בשמלה אחרת אני רוצה לעשות ו את המתנה הזה.
2. אני רוצה לדעת שניסיתי לרזות וניסיתי להיכנס לשמלה שלי ואם לא ילך אז לא ילך אבל אני רוצה לדעת שעשיתי את המקסימום.
3. העליתי את רוב המשקל בשלוש ארבע חודשים האחרונים. יש לי חברים שלא ראו אותי ככה ויש לי משפחה שמגיעה מארה"ב שלא ראתה אותי ככה ולא בא לי שפתאום בחתונה כולם יראו אותי ככה. אף פעם לא הייתי רזה. תמיד הייתי בגובה 159 ובמשקל של 64 או גג 65. ופתאום התשע קילו האלה שהתיישבו לי על הבטן כאילו שאני בהריון זה נורא!!!

תודה רבה לך על התגובה ועל הלינק. אני בעבודה כרגע אבל בערב בבית אכנס אליו


----------



## hadasa81 (15/3/13)

יש לך הרבה איפה לקצץ בתפריט 
תתחילי בלהוריד את הפרוסת עוגה לפני שאת הולכת לישון זה בטוח
תקצצי באחוזים של כל מה שאת יכולה לדוגמא החלב
תנסי לקבוע תור לדיאטיקנית שתיתן לך תפריט זה הכי טוב בכל מקרה עם כל הרצון הטוב לא חושבת שתצליחי להוריד 9 קילו בחודש וחצי...הסיפור שלך מקסים וגם אם לא תתחתני בשמלה זה לא נורא ואני בטוחה שתהיי יפה ומאושרת בחתונה ולא יתייחסו יותר מדי למשקל


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

כמה פשוט ככה לא ממש חשבתי על זה 
יש לו מעט דברים שאני יכולה להחליף לדלי שומן או דלי קלוריות
תודה

לגבי העוגה - כבר הבנתי שאני והיא נצטרך לקחת פסק זמן


----------



## תותית1212 (14/3/13)

שולחת לך מסר


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה. עוד מעט אקרא (בעבודה כרגע)


----------



## Shir Rose (14/3/13)

טיפים ממישהי במצב דומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
לעולם לא הייתי כלה או נכנסתי לשמלת כלה, אבל אני בענייני ירידה במשקל בחודשיים האחרונים. 
ההמלצות שלי: 
1. לאכול כל 2-3 שעות, גם אם את לא רעבה = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: חילוף החומרים בגוף ממשיך ולא צריך "להתניע" כל פעם מחדש וזה עוזר לו בדיאטה. 
2. לשתות המון המון המון (ואם לא אמרתי עדיין המון) מים = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: מים שורפים שומן ועוזרים להתליכי ההרזיה וחילוף החומרים
3. שמירה על כמויות מזון = תאכלי כמויות שפויות, לא לטחון עד כאבי בטן = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: לשמור על גודל קיבה תקינה
4. תחליפי את כל הסוכר, הקמח הלבן והחטיפים בממתיקים, בלחם קל/מלא/שיפון, ואת החטיפים בפרי/ירק/חטיפי גרנולה עד 100 קלורית = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: כל הנ"ל הופכים בגוף לפחמימה לא מורכבת, ואז לשומן. 
5. לא!!!!! לא לאכול שומני טראנס = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: כל שומן טראנס שנכנס לגוף, לא יצליח לצאת, אלא רק במאמצי על! 
6. אם אין לך זמן לספורט, קומי שעה לפני ותעשי אימון מול הטלויזיה (יש בערוצי הבריאות / לייפסטייל בבוקר מ-6 ועד 8 תוכניות אימון סבבה לגמרי), צאי עם הכלב לטיול ארוך, בישיבה במשרד תעשי תרגילים עם הישבן מתחת לכסא, רדי מהאוטובוס תחנה אחת קודם ולכי את המרחק וכו' וכו'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסיבה: שריר שורף פי 3 שומן בגוף, ועדיף שמסת הגוף תהיה שריר ולא שום דבר אחר. בנוסף, הספורט שוב עוזר לחילוף החומרים

מקווה שהחפירה שלי נתנה קצת מוטיביציה... ואם לא, את מוזמן לדבר איתי במסר ולקבל עוד קצת


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

את מדהימה!!! 
תודה תודה תודה על כל הטיפים!!!
אני באמת אתחיל להשתדל לאכול כל 3 שעות (2 זה קצת בלתי אפשרי).
לגבי המים? כמה זה המון? אני שותה המון דיאט קולה  ומשהו כמו חצי ליטר מים.
כמובן שאני משתדלת לא לאכול כמויות מטורפות (זה מה שהוביל אותי ל9 קילו העודפים)
בגלל שגם שאני כל היום לומדת ועובדת ובן זוגי עובד גם כמו חמור אנחנו אוכלים בעיקר אוכל מוכן. לפחות לארוחת צהריים (סלט עם עוף) ולארוחת ערב (פסטה או משהו בסגנון). בגלל זה קצת קשה לי להימנע מפחמימות אבל אני כן אשתדל להחליף את הלחם הלבן בלחם דגנים (זה עדיף, לא?). בערב לפני השינה אני חייבת משהו מתוק? מה לדעתך הכי פחות מזיק? סורבה אולי?
אגב להשכלה כללית איפה יש הרבה שומני טראנס? שאדע ממה להימנע...

תודה רבה על כל העצות
זה נתן לי המון מוטיבציה
ספורט זה לא אופציה כרגע (לקום שעה לפני זה עינוי בשבילי) אבל לפחות אשנה הרגלי אכילה...


----------



## Shir Rose (14/3/13)

אני שולחת לך מסר 
דברי איתי


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

קצת לחץ בעבודה. עוד מעט אקרא


----------



## מדומיינת (15/3/13)

אלו עצות טובות מאוד אבל לא רלוונטיות 
בשביל לרדת 9 ק"ג בחודש וחצי. ברמה העקרונית היא חייבת להפסיק לאכול כל דבר שאינו חלבון רזה (טונה, קוטג', חזה עוף, פסטרמה, אבקות חלבון) ולאכול עוד קצת שומן (סופר חשוב + אומגה 3 עם מולטיויטמין). 
לא לעשות ספורט ואחת לשבועיים לאכול רגיל. 

בגדול? להסתובב מורעבת ולאכול רק טונה במים במשך חודש וחצי. 


וזאת החלטה שעליה לקבל עם עצמה - אבל דיאטה רגילה ומאוזנת, פשוט לא תעזור ועדיף לה להחליט מהר אם היא תעשה את זה ואם לא, אז ללכת לחפש שמלה אחרת.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

הבהלת אותי 
כולם המליצו לי על ספורט
למה את אומרת לא לעשות ספורט?

אני מפחדת שאם אני אסתובב מורעבת אני אתפרק ובכלל אטחן בלי הפסקה ואשמין עוד יותר


----------



## מדומיינת (15/3/13)

לכן את צריכה לאכול **המון חלבון** 
כדי לא לפרק שריר ולא להיות רעבה. או לא להיות רעבה בטירוף. 
אנשים המליצו לך על ספורט, כי הם לא מבינים בתחום. לא עושים דיאטת כאסח עם אירובי.
בשביל להוריד 9 ק"ג בחודש וחצי את חייבת דיאטת כאסח (אלא אם כן את שוקלת 120 ק"ג וכאלה, אבל זה לא המקרה שלך, אני מניחה).


----------



## niki86 (14/3/13)

מנסה לעזור  
היי,
קודם כל בקשר לסיפור חייבת להגיד שממש ממש ריגשת  לא כל יום שומעים סיפור כזה..

דבר שני חייבת להגיד בקשר לשמלה- כמו שאני רואה את זה, השמלה הזו היא משהו סימבולי שליווה אתכם בקשר שלכם מתחילתו. אני מרגישה שזה לא יהיה כל כך משנה אם תתחתני איתה או לא. בכל מקרה תמיד תשמרי אותה למזכרת ותמיד יהיה לך סיפור מדהים לספר לנכדים 
אני מציעה לך בנוסף לדיאטה, לתכנן לך שמלת גיבוי, במידות שלך היום, אצל תופרת, כך שביום החתונה, אם לא תצליחי עם כל הכוונות הטובות לרזות עד למשקל הרצוי, תמיד תהיה תוכנית ב׳ 

עכשיו בקשר לדיאטה- נשמע שאת יחסית מפוכחת ויודעת שדיאטות כדאי לא עובדות, ובסופו של דבר משיגות את התוצאה ההפוכה (מרעיבה את עצמך ואז זוללת ומזמינה פי 2...)

אני עצמי הייתי בתוכנית הרזייה עם ליווי דיאטנית צמודה, וב3 חודשים הורדתי כ-8 קילו. אבל ממש לא הגבלתי את עצמי מבחינת ממתקים וארוחות במסעדות, פשוט התחלתי לאכול מסודר ובשליטה ולחשוב על כל מה שאני אוכלת.

אני מאמינה שבחודש וחצי, עם תפריט טיפה יותר מצומצם את תצליחי. זה סביר. אבל על דבר אחד אסור לך לוותר- וזה הספורט. וספורט זה לא רק חדר כושר. אפילו חצי שעה ביום של הליכה בשכונה- זה מצויין. את עובדת בבניין? תגידי שלום למעלית ותתיידדי עם המדרגות. אני למשל הולכת וחוזרת מהעבודה ברגל- זה לוקח לי אותו זמן מאשר לסוע באוטובוס. 
פשוט לשלב את הכושר בלוז היומיומי. מעבר לירידה במשקל, את גם תרגישי הרבה יותר חיונית וטוב עם עצמך.

ולסיום- כמה הערות קטנות בקשר לתפריט שכתבת- באמת על רגל אחת... בשביל עוד עצות מוזמנת לפנות בפרטי-

בוקר- ממליצה להימנע מכל הקורפלקסים האלה.. אם כבר קורנפלקס אז פייבר1 הכי מומלץ ואם לא- לפחות ברנפלקס או משהו אחר. וחלב רגיל במקום הווניל! הכמות שרשמת בסדר גמור.
ביניים- ממליצה להחליף ללחם קל, המילוי בסדר.
צהריים- מצויין, ממליצה להוסיף מעט פחמימה- פרוסת לחם או כף קרוטונים בסלט.
ביניים נוסף- תשתדלי לשמור על כמות של מנת פרי אחת.
ערב- בסדר, שוב להשתדל לשמור על איזון פחמימות וחלבון. חסרים ירקות. 
משהו מתוק- ממליצה לך אם את לא יכולה לוותר, להחליף בחטיפי אנרגיה עד 100 קלוריות. בשבילי הם מספקים את החשק למתוק...

מקווה שעזרתי! והמון בהצלחה!!!


----------



## niki86 (14/3/13)

*כדאי=כסאח...


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

אין לך מושג איך עודדת אותי 
במשפט אחד קטן שכתבת "אני מאמינה שבחודש וחצי, עם תפריט טיפה יותר מצומצם את תצליחי. זה סביר." תודה לך. ממש בכיתי.. בכלל אני בוכה מהכל בימים אלה...

את צודקת שדיאטות כסאח לא עובדות.
חלק מהתשע קילו שהעליתי זה תוצאה של לנסות לרזות בהרעבה ואז להעלות המון בהתקפי זלילה לא מבוקרים.

כמובן שיש לי פלאן בי וגיבוי למקרה ולא אצליח לזרזות אבל חשוב לי לדעת שעשיתי את המקסימום שלי..

לגבי ספורט ממש ממש אין לי זמן לזה אבל אני גרה במרחק של כ רבע שעה מהעבודה (אם הולכים ברגל). את חושבת שאם אני אלך הלוך חזור ברגל זה יעזור? כי מעבר לזה באמת שאין לי לא טיפת כוח ולא טיפת זמן... אני יכולה גם לעשות קצת כפיפות בטן אולי...

תודה רבה רבה לך על כל ההערות לגבי התפריט. מתכוונת ליישם.
רק שתי שאלות/בעיות קטנות
1.אני אוכלת צהריים בעבודה בסיבות אחת או אחת וחצי. לארוחת הערב אני מגיעה רק בתשע בערב. בין לבין בסביבות חמש אני אוכלת פרות. כתבת לאכול רק פרי אחד. מבחינתי זה לא ממש אפשרי. אני אמות ברעב. מה לעשות?
2. בלילה אני חייבת מתוק ושונאת חטיפי אנרגיה. מה אני עושה? אם אני אוכלת סורבה זה סביר?

ושוב תודה תודה תודה על כל העזרה


----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

הליכה אל ומהעבודה מאוד תעזור


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

אם ככה אז אתחיל ליישם


----------



## niki86 (14/3/13)

אני ממש שמחה שהצלחתי לעודד! 
אפילו במעט!

ולשאלותייך... בקשר להליכה- בוודאי!! כל ספורט עדיף על כלום. 
אני במקומך הייתי אפילו מאריכה קצת את הדרך, אפילו רק בחזור, אם אין לך כח בבוקר, להליכה של כחצי שעה. 
כפיפות בטן וכל עבודות שריר אחרות לא עוזרות להרזייה, אבל בהחלט תורמות לעיצוב הגוף, 
דבר שלפעמים משפר את המראה החיצוני יותר מלרדת עוד קילו!
לכן בהחלט הייתי ממליצה לשלב עבודה על שריר. חפשי באינטרנט מדריכים לתרגילים שאפשר לעשות בבית עם כיסא/מגבת/ בקבוק מים..

ראיתי שרשמת בקשר לשתייה- הייתי ממליצה לך לשתות לפחות ליטר וחצי מים ביום, וכוס-שתיים קולה זירו אם את חייבת.
באמת לשתות כל הזמן- זה חשוב. 
לפעמים הגוף מבלבל בין מנגנוני הצמא והרעב. לכן לפעמים כשאנחנו צמאים, הגוף מפרש זאת כרעב ואנחנו אוכלים ״סתם״.. כאשר שתייה הייתה יכולה לפתור זאת. 
פעם בחצי שעה- שעה קומי ושתי 2 כוסות מים! אפילו תוסיפי לזה תזכורת בטלפון/ בלוח שנה! 
אני בתור עובדת משרד יודעת כמה זה קשה להקים את עצמך מהכיסא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בקשר להפרש בין הארוחות- כמו שמישהי כתבה פה מומלץ לאכול כל 3 שעות... תחשבי את השעות, ותכניסי אפילו 2 ארוחות ביניים אם הזמן הוא ארוך.
ארוחת ביניים אמורה להיות בגדול עד 100 קלוריות.
מנת פרי- לאו דוקא פרי אחד. חפשי באינטרנט כמה זה מנת פרי מפרי מסויים... זה יכול להיות גם 2 פירות תלוי בסוג הפרי.

מתי את הולכת לישון? את אוכלת ערב מאוחר, ואולי הייתי מוותרת על נשנוש הלילה.. אולי תעבירי אותו כארוחת הביניים השנייה? 
בעיקרון אין בעייה עם כל מה שאת אוהבת, כל עוד זה לא עובר את הכמות הרצוייה, אבל בעיקרון האפשרויות המועדפות לארוחת ביניים זה פרי/ יוגורט/ חטיף אנרגיה או אפילו מיני מקופלת קטן מדי פעם כשבא.

שמחה לעזור!!!


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

באמת נורא קשה להקים את עצמי מהכסא 
וליטר וחצי מים זה המון בשבילי
אבל כל כך רוצה לרזות שאעשה את המאמץ

לגבי ההליכה - זה בסדר עם אני הולכת לאט כלומר בקצב הליכה רגיל ולא בקצב ספורטיבי?

אני בדרך כל אוכלת ארוחת ערב בתשע בערב והולכת לישון ב12. ולמרות זאת לא יכולה בלי המתוק בערב. הפינוק הקטן שלי...

תודה על כל העזרה


----------



## sharonoga (15/3/13)

אני רוצה להוסיף וגם לתקן 
את אוכלת יותר מדי פחמימות במהלך היום. אם את רוצה להיכנס למשטר של הרזיה מהירה יחסית, אני מציעה שתוותרי על חלק מהפחמימות - אין הגיון לאכול גם קורנפלקס בבוקר, אח"כ שליש בגט, אח"כ פירות שגם הן פחמימה (כמה זה בכלל פירות? יש חשיבות גם לזה) בערב עוד פסטה או אורז ובלילה עוגה?
אני לא מאמינה שתצליחי לרדת 9 קילו בחודש וחצי. אבל אם תשני את הרגלי האכילה שלך להרגלים בריאים, תוכלי לרדת יפה וגם לשמור על זה.

מאחר ומדובר בירידה לצורך מסוים, כן הייתי משקיעה יותר ומוותרת על המתוק לתקופה הזו. אחרי החתונה תוסיפי לך מתוק אחד ליום ובטח שלא עוגה. מה זה מתוק ליום? שורה של שוקולד, יוגורט טעים, גם סורבה אפשר. עד לחתונה, תוותרי.

לביניים שבין הצהרים, מעבר לפרי אחד - את יכולה לקחת איתך קופסא של ירקות חתוכים עם גבינה לבנה או קוטג' ולטבול. אם את מורידה את הפחמימות בערב ובמקום שליש בגט עוברת לסנדוויץ' מ2 פרוסות לחם קל, את יכולה לאכול עוד סנדוויץ' כזה ב5. זה אמור להספיק לך פחות או יותר.
את גרה כרבע שעה מהעבודה ואין לך זמן לספורט? תלכי ברגל.

ועוד משהו? חצי ליטר מים???? את לא נורמלית!!!! אנחנו אמורים לשתות בין 2-3 ליטרים מים ביום. לא דיאט קולה, לא קפה, לא תה - מים!
את חייבת לשנות את הרגלי האכילה שלך ולהתחיל לשתות מים - רק בדרך בריאה תתחילי לראות שינוי ואת תרגישי גם יותר טוב.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

תודה על העצות 
כבר היום התחלתי לעשות שיפורים והתחלתי לשתות מים.
החלטתי שבתור התחלה אני אשתה כל יום ליטר וחצי.

מיום ראשון אני אתחיל ללכת לעבודה ובחזרה ברגל.
אני גם מתכוונת לעבור ללחם מדגנים במקום הבגט

קצת קשה לי בלי מתוק בכלל אבל אני מבינה שאת צודקת אז אני אוותר על עניין העוגה ובאמת אסתפק בסורבה או בארטיק קרח או בחטיף אנרגיה.

גם את עניין הפחמימות לקחתי לתשומת ליבי

תודה


----------



## תותית1212 (14/3/13)

מעבר למסר שכתבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
מעבר למסר האישי שכתבתי אני רוצה להדגיש בפני הקוראות כמה דברים:

1. כל תהליך הרזיה או שינוי כלשהו שמישהי רוצה לעשות- אני ממליצה להיוועץ במישהי מקצועית כמו דיאטנית קלינית.
2. להוריד 9 קילו בחודש וחצי זה לא הגיוני בשום משקל. אם תהיה התעקשות לרדת עלול להיגבה מחיר יקר של חולשה ותשישות, מחסור בויטמינים ומינרלים ועקב כך עייפות, נשירה, היחלשות ציפורניים וכו וכו.

אני ממש ממליצה לעשות את זה בשכל, זה רק יום אחד..


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה שהעלית את נושא הויטמינים 
מזכיר לי לקחת אותם

ברור שאני אעשה הכל בשכל
וגם אם לא אצליח ותהיה שמלה אחרת לא סוף העולם
אבל אני אשמח לרדת ולו קצת 
גם שלושה קילו ישמחו אותי..


----------



## 88 Fingers Louie (14/3/13)

נסי... 
אתן לך טיפים של אחת שתמיד שואלים אותה "למה את כל כך רזה? את אוכלת משהו"

שתיית בירה שחורה סותמת את התאבון ומשביעה. שתייה של מים וויתור על ארוחות ינפחו לך את הבטן, אל תבהלי אם תשקלי יותר בסוף היום.
לעיסת מסטיק (למרות שזה לא טוב ללסת) נותן לגוף הרגשה שאת אוכלת.
שינה- את רעבה- לכי לישון. תקומי לא רעבה.
אני נגד פיזור ארוחות, שבי שעה תאכלי ביס ביס, תספרי את הלעיסות, תתרכזי באוכל ואל תקראי או תצפי בטלויזיה תוך כדי. פיזור ארוחות של לאכול כל שעתיים איזה תפוח או סנוויץ קטן ואת לא תוכלי לשבת או לתפקד מכאב בטן.
אל תאכלי כי חוש הריח שלך עובד מצויין ועברת ליד דוכן שווארמה- תתאכלי בשעות קבועות פעמיים ביום וכך תחושת הרעב תדבר לך בשעות האלו.
תמזגי מעט אוכל, תחתכי סנוויץ לחלקים. גרפס ראשון את נותנת לגוף שלך סימן שנגמר- גרפס שני את מניחה הכל בצד, הגוף קיבל מה שהוא צריך.
תהיי עסוקה, אל תהיי בדיכאון, אל תשתעממי. כלומר אם משעמם לך קראי ספר, אל תפתחי את המקרר כי משעמם לך, תמצאי משהו שיעסיק אותך יותר מהרצון לקום ולהכין לך אוכל.
הכרתי אדם שהרזה 80 קילו (היה 200) והוא אמר שההתמכרות לאוכל קשה מאוד מפני שהאוכל תמיד שם, אי אפשר להתרחק ממנו, אז אל תמלאי את המקרר, אל תכיני לך פיתויים. ישנם המון אתרים שנותנים מנות עדינות לדיאטה קלה.
פילאטיס או התעמלות ממוקדת- אני הייתי עור ועצמות והפילאטיס חיטב אותי. זה קשה בהתחלה אבל אם את חדורת מוטיבציה זה לגמרי יכול לקרות! כשאין לי זמן ללכת אני מפנה את הסלון ופורסת מזרון- עושה 10 דקות אינטנסיביות לשרירי הבטן או 20 דקות ירכיים ויום יום את לא תאמיני איזה תוצאות נפלאות.
אני מכירה בחורה שעשתה ניתוח לקיצור קיבה, ובחור שאחרי החתונה למרות תמיד היה שמן עשה ניתוח כזה. זה משבש את החשיבה ומקשה מאוד, אז אל תחשבי על פיתרון מהיר.
במידה ואת לא מצליחה להרזות ועדיין נראת סביר אני ממליצה לגשת למעצבים או תופרים ולבקש עזרה עם השמלה, אנייכולה לשאול כמה מעצבים אם הם יודעים לעשות תיקונים על שמלה קיימת. 

אל תשכחי- זה עניין של חילוף חומרים וכל אחד קיבל מה שקיבל, אל תלקי את עצמך.
והכי הרבה- 9 קילו את אומרת? 
סעי להודו/תאכלי אוכל ממש חריף וכך תאכלי פחות, לכי ל"ניקוי רעלים" וקבלי דיאטת ניקוי רעלים במיוחד עבורך- זה מוריד 6 קילו לפחות תוך שבוע.
מירי מסיקה הורידה 20 קילו מיותרים עם דיאטת הכרוב הרצחנית של צדי צרפתי... היא טוענת שזה הרזה אותה פלאים אבל לקח ממנה את החשק לחיות.
http://www.gmybox.com/archives/433

תשארי חזקה! מקווה שאת מכירה את מחלק השמלות הזה יותר מ3 מפגשים  סה"כ רצוי לחיות ולהכיר אדם לפני שמתחתנים איתו.


----------



## תותית1212 (14/3/13)

מסתייגת מאוד מהעצות של Fingers Louie 88


----------



## niki86 (14/3/13)

גם אני. 
יש שם כמה עצות מסוכנות וכמה פשוט לא נכונות.

דוגמא קטנה- עניין המסטיק- לעיסוק מסטיק דווקא גורמת להפרשה מוגברת של מיצי קיבה (תנועות הלעיסה גורמות לקיבה לחכות שמשהו יגיע אליה!)
מה שגורם גם לתחושת רעב מוגברת דווקא! ו״קרקור״ קיבה, ועלול גם לגרום לצרבות.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

מסטיק באמת מרעיב אותי לפעמים 
אבל לפעמים הוא גם מספק את הטעם המתוק שרוצים


----------



## sharonoga (15/3/13)

להסתייג זה לא מילה 
יש שם עצות שאשכרה יכולות לפגוע בך!!! לאכול פעמיים ביום? לא רק שלא תרדי במשקל, את יכולה גם לעלות. אופציה גרועה הרבה יותר - אם תדבקי בדיאטה שכזו ותצליחי לרדת במשקל - את לא רק יכולה לעלות הכל חזרה ואפילו יותר כשתסיימי לרדת מה שרצית, את גם יכולה לדפוק את הגוף שלך מבחינת הרגלי אכילה. ככל שתמשיכי עם דיאטות שכאלה, הגוף שלך יתרגל לצורה הזו ועל כל פרוסת לחם נוספת מסכנה שאכלת כי היית טיפה רעבה תעלי במהרה במשקל. זה לא שווה את זה וזה ממש ממש לא בריא.
יכול להיות שלואיס מסתייגת מהרעיון של הרבה ארוחות ביום, אבל זה הוכח כנכון. לדעתי גם מישהי פה נתנה הסבר ללמה זה. דיאטה היא לא צריכה להיות דיאטה - את משנה את הרגלי האכילה שלך לתמיד. אוכלת בריא יותר ונכון יותר. כשתסיימי לרדת את מה שאת רוצה, תוסיפי עוד קצת לתפריט זה הכל. אם את אוכלת כל כמה שעות בודדות, אין לך סיבה להיות רעבה, אין לך סיבה לחפש נשנושים ואין לך שום סיבה להתבאס מאורח החיים שתסתגלי אליו כל עוד את עושה את זה נכון.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

זה הכיוון שלי 
לשנות את אורח החיים שלי
שום דיאטת כסאח..


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

חחחחח אהבתי את הכינוי "מחלק השמלות" 
אני ומחלק השמלות ביחד כמעט שנתיים
היה מעניין לקרוא את מה שכתבת במיוחד לגבי הלא לפוצץ את המקרר
תודה


----------



## החלפתיניק (14/3/13)

WTF איזה גיבוב של שטויות. הפסקתי לקרוא בגרעפס


----------



## yulka303 (14/3/13)




----------



## coffeetoffy (15/3/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

תמיד יש פתרון 
והפתרון הזה יכול להיות בהרזיה מהירה (וכנראה גם לא בריאה) או בשינוי הגישה. 
איך שאני רואה את זה, בין אם זה תשע קילו, קילו, או עשרים קילו, הרבה מאוד כלות ככל הנראה חושבות שהן צריכות לרזות או היו יכולות לרזות יותר לקראת החתונה. 

אבל מה לעשות שהחיים לא צפויים ונכנסים באמצע התוכניות (החוצפנים)? 
מה שהיה היה ואת העבר לא תוכלי לשנות, להתייסר בימים האלה בגלל משהו שהיה לא יעזור.

מה שכן יכול לעזור לדעתי:
א. שינוי השמלה - ללכת לתופרת מעולה ומקצועית עם הרבה ניסיון ולהתייעץ איתה מה אפשר לעשות עם השמלה. שמלה זה בד, בטוח יש משהו שאפשר לעשות.
ב. שינוי הגישה - להתחיל להסתכל על הדברים באור אחר. אפילו במשפטים קטנים ויומיומיים  (מנטרות אם תרצי), לחייך מול המראה (בהתחלה תצטרכי להכריח את עצמך, אח"כ זה יבוא יותר בקלות) ולזכור את מה שחשוב באמת - האיחוד ביניכם, הרגע המרגש, כל היום הזה שהוא כל כולו חגיגה שלכם. והוא איתך, בחר בך, אוהב אותך איך שאת ועם איזו שמלה שתהיה.

דיאטת כסאח היא אף פעם לא פתרון טוב, לא בריא פיזית ונפשית ויכול לגרום בטווח הארוך הרבה יותר נזק מתועלת. 

ועוד משפט שאמרו לי ולדעתי מאוד נכון: ביום החתונה יש לכל כלה יופי אחר ולא משנה איזו שמלה היא לובשת או מה המשקל שלה, יופי שבא משמחה ואושר פנימיים. 

בטוחה שדברים יסתדרו על הצד הטוב ביותר! אם תרגישי צורך לחלוק עוד אשמח להמשיך במסרים


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה. אני יודעת שאת צודקת אבל 
בכל זאת נורא חשוב לי לרזות.
או אולי לא לרזות אבל לדעת שעשיתי את המקסימום כדי לרזות

וכמובן לעשות את זה בצורה בריאה
אך ורק בריאה


----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

אם ככה 
מילת המפתח היא ירקות. 
ירקות ירקות ועוד ירקות
וגם קטניות וסיבים תזונתיים.

ירקות וסיבים ממלאים בצורה שונה מפחמימות ריקות שמכבידות וגורמות להרגשה לא נעימה.

אם תפתחי את הבוקר עם פרי במקום קורנפלקס (למשל תפוח אדום או ירוק), לארוחת עשר תנשנשי ירקות "ממלאים" כמו גזר, פלפלים ואפילו תוסיפי איזה שני תמרים, 
לארוחת צהריים סלט גדול (עם הרבה חסה ועלים והמון סוגי ירקות שונים - לא מסוגלת להמליץ על עוף כי אני לא אוכלת בשר) עם עדשים או קינואה (=חלבונים),
לארוחת ערב "ארוחת ערב ישראלית" או קציצות ירקות עם אורז מלא, ירקות אפויים בתנור, צ'יפס בתנור וכו' - מבטיחה לך שהק"ג ירדו יותר מהר.

העיקרון הוא לנשנש דברים בריאים - אם בא לך מתוק אז תמרים או חטיפי אנרגיה בעד 100 קלוריות כפי שהמליצו לך כאן, פירות שתמיד תמיד עדיפים על פני משהו מעובד, ירקות ואפילו 2 צנימים מלחם קל עם הממרח האהוב עליך. את תרגישי יותר טוב פיזית וכך גם נפשית.

ובכל מקרה תזכרי שגם אם נופלים במשהו, זה בסדר ומותר! 
אופטימיות יכולה מאוד לעזור - אני מאמינה שההרגשה הנפשית, אם היא טובה, עוזרת לגוף לתפקד כהלכה (וזה עובד גם בכיוון השני). 

בהצלחה!


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

סליחה על הבורות אבל 
מה זה "ארוחת ערב ישראלית"?


----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

כזאת עם מבטא ישראלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סלט קצוץ (עגבניה, מלפפון, בצל עם שמן זית, לימון ומלח פלפל), 
גבינות, חביתה (אני מחליפה את הגבינות בממרחים אחרים כמו אבוקדו או חומוס ואת החביתה מביצים בחביתה מקמח חומוס שהיא פחות משמינה ואין בה כמעט כולסטרול) עם לחם קל או בכלל בלי לחם.

משהו כזה. כמו פעם, בילדות


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה. החכמתי


----------



## hillala8 (14/3/13)

מנסה לעזור 
זה באמת מצב לא כיפי, אבל אני יודעת את זה על עצמי שלא תמיד אני יכולה להחזיק את עצמי במצב של ירידה במשקל ויש תקופות שאני משחררת יותר באוכל וזה בסדר.

אני חושבת משה שהכי נכון לעשות הוא לנסות למצוא תופרת פה בארץ שתנסה לסדר לך את השמלה. יכול להיות שזה קצת ישנה אותה והיא לא תהיה בול כמו לפני שנה אבל עדיין זאת השמלה בה רצית להתחתן. אם תגידי מאיפה את בארץ בטח יוכלו לתת לך המלצות לתופרת טובה. 

אם את גם רוצה לרדת במשקל אני יכולה לתת את שני הפני שלי, אבל חשוב לי להגיד את זה: אין לי ידע מקצועי בנושא תזונה כל מה שאני כותבת זה בגדר המלצה בלבד והשימוש הוא על אחריותך (בקיצור כסת"ח).
אני לפני כ-5 שנים ירדתי 30 קילו והצלחתי לשמור את רובם רחוק ממני, אז אלו העצות שלי בהתבסס על מה שכתבת.

מתעוררת בשבע וחצי ואוכלת כוס קורנפלקס צהוב של תלמה עם חלב בטעם וניל 3 אחוז. *כדאי להחליף קורנפקלס רגיל לברנפלקס, פחות קלוריות ועשיר יותר בסיבים כך שממלא יותר לאורך זמן, להחליף חלב ל-1%*
בסביבות עשר בעבודה אני אוכלת סנדוויץ' שליש בגט או עם טונה וירק או עם גבינה 3 אחוז וירק.*ממליצה להחליף לאיזשהו לחם מלא יותר, אפשר קל (ואז אפשר גם שני סנדוויצ'ים) אבל לא חובה, טונה בשמן לסנן טוב (אני לא ממליצה על טונה במים כי זה פשוט מגעיל), בלחמניות ובעיקר בבגטים יש המון קלוריות, אז ל-6 שבועות לפחות אפשר להחליף* 
בערך באחת אני אוכלת צהריים בעבודה  שזה איזשהו סלט בדרך כלל עם עוף ועם רוטב צ'ילי מתוק.*ברטבים קנויים יש המון שומן וסוכר, ממליצה לתקופה הזו לתבל את הסלט בכף שמן זית, לימון, מלח+פלפל ואם יש לך תבלינים נוספים שאת אוהבת. את יכולה גם להכין בעצמך רוטב מתקתק, לפחות ככה תשלטי ברמות השומן והסוכר. ממליצה גם להוסיף לחם מלא/קטניה/פחממה מלאה אחרת גם אם מעט כדי שימלא אותך יותר ולא תיהיה רעבה.*
בסביבות חמש כשאני מסיימת לעבוד אני אוכלת פרות.*כדאי להגביל ל-2 מנות פרי ביום (מנת פרי=כוס פרי חתוך), 
לאחר מכן אני הולכת ללימודים או לספריה וכשאני חוזרת הביתה אני אוכלת ארוחת ערב שלרוב זה משהו שהוא פחמימה או פסטה עם רוטב עגבניות או אורז עם שעועית דברים כאלה.עדיף תמיד פחמימה מלאה אבל אני חייבת להגיד שאפילו לי קשה עם זה, כדאי להוסיף חלבון וירקות כלשהם (חיים, אפויים, מוקפצים- לא בהרבה שמן) שיבואו על חלק מחשבון הפחמימה.
לסיום לפני שאני הולכת לישון אני אוכלת משהו מתוק - פרוסת עוגה, או סורבה, או חטיף במבה קטן.לדעתי מנה קטנה של סורבה זה סבבה, על עוגה ובמבה עדיף לוותר, אם את רוצה משהו שיותר יחזיק אותך אז אני ממליצה על יוגורט 0% עם תמר יבש חתוך או 2 כפות גרנולה.

בכל מקרה לדעתי לרדת 9 קילו ב-6 בזמן לחץ זה לא קל, הלחץ משפיע על המטבוליזם ולחלקינו זה ממש הופך הרזיה לבלתי אפשרית (אצלי זה היה להיפך) ועדיף לתקן את השמלה מאשר את עצמך.
בכל מקרה שיהיה בהצלחה ומחכים לשמוע התפתחויות*


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

הורדת 30 קילו??? מורידה בפנייך את הכובע 
תודה על כל מה שכתבת ועל העצות הנהדרות
לוקחת לתשומת ליבי

משהו אצלי דפוק בראש. אם אני אוכלת סנדוויץ' בלחמניה או בשליש בגט זה משביע אותי. בלחם לא. גם אם זה שני סנדוויצ'ים. אבל אני אנסה לחפש לחמניות מקמח מלא או קל.

לגבי הרוטב לסלט זה בעיה לוותר אבל אני לפחות אנסה לעבור לרטבים דלי שומן וקלוריות

לארוחת הערב שלי אני אנסה להוסיף קצת ירקות.

בלילה אי אנסה לוותר על חטיפים עוגות ולהיצמד לסורבה. אני צריכה את הפינוק שלי בלילה ויוגורט זה הכל רק לא פינוק..

הבאת לי המון עצות מועילות.
כבר מתחילה לשנות.
תודה.


----------



## hillala8 (14/3/13)

זה לא היה ב-6 שבועות, כן? 
אצלי זה היה תהליך ארוך של שינוי אורח חיים ואני כעיקרון לא מאמינה בדיאטות כסאח, ברעב וגם לא בלהישקל אלא בלהרגיש טוב עם עצמך.

למרות שאני לא חושבת שזה הפתרון האידיאלי, אני מאחלת לך המון בהצלחה, תנסי לזכור לכרגע זה לתקופת זמן מוגבלת ואולי את מקריבה את האוכל האהוב עליך לטובת מטרה שיותר חשובה לך. תיהי סבלנית אם עצמך, אם פעם אחת מעדת זה לא אומר ששוברים את הכלים, ממשיכים הלאה. 

בנוסף, אני לא יודעת אם יש לך אבל אני מאוד ממליצה לרכוש מחטב טוב. כזה שבאמת אוסף ומחטב, ממליצה ללכת לחנות מתמחה בהלבשה תחתונה ולהשקיע באחד טוב ושגם יהיה נוח (חשוב שהצורה שלו גם תתאים לשמלה ולא יראו אותו). רק מחטב טוב יכול להוריד עד מידה וגורם לכל הגוף להיראות יותר טוב. עדיין, אני חושבת שכדאי להכין תוכנית ב'.

בהצלחה!


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה שהזכרת לי 
שגם אם מועדים זה לא אומר ששברו את הכלים
ושאולי התהליך כרוך בויתורים אבלזה בשביל מטרה שמאוד חשובה לי

חיזקת אותי


----------



## niki111 (14/3/13)

תראי- אין מנוס מדיאטה מאד חריפה 
קודם כל, לא לבכות, את מתחתנת עם איש שאת אוהבת וזה הכי חשוב. 
אני באמת חושבת שאת צריכה למצוא תופרת טובה מאד ולהגדיל את השמלה. 

אבל תשעה קילוגרם בשישה שבועות זה משהו שדורש דיאטה קשה במיוחד אם אין לך זמן לפעילות גופנית. חשבון פשוט. להוריד קילו  בשבוע משמעו להוריד 7000 קלוריות בשבוע. את צריכה להוריד בממוצע קילו ושליש- כלומר להיות במינוס 10,000 קלוריות בשבוע. 

אם בחורה בריאה מוציאה בערך 2100 קלוריות ביום. זה אומר שאת צריכה כל יום להיות במינוס כ- 1200 קלוריות. כלומר לאכול רק 900-1000 קלוריות ליום. בערך כמובן. זה לא הכי בריא בכלל. 

אם את בכל זאת רוצה לעשות את זה אני יכולה להמליץ לך על דיאטת south beach שעשיתי לפני החתונה של אחותי. זה לא היה בריא בשום מובן אבל הורדתי שבעה קילו בחמישה שבועות והרוב היה מהבטן. זה דיאטה שמבוססת ברובה על המנעות מפחממות. בשבוע הראשון ממש רעבים, אחר כך זה יותר קל.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

זה בדיוק מה שאני צריכה - להוריד מהבטן 
אבל מפחיד אותי שכתבת שרעבים
כי בדרך כלל אני נופלת להתקפי זלילה כשאני רעבה


----------



## Nooki80 (14/3/13)

כמה אני מבינה אותך... 
אני חושבת שלא נכון לתת כאן עצות לגבי דיאטה ותזונה, או לגבי פעילות ספורטיבית מיוחדת.
אני כן יכולה להגיד לך שאני לפני החתונה הגעתי למצב שבו כמה שהתאמצתי (בליווי של דיאטנית קלינית) לרדת במשקל, לא הצלחתי. נעצרתי משהו כמו 10 ק"ג לפני המשקל שאליו רציתי להגיע (עזבי שהוא לא היה ממש ריאלי לגוף שלי ולהיסטוריה שלי, אבל נשים את זה בצד). הדבר היחיד שעזר לי לצאת מהתקיעה הזו היה פניה למאמנת כושר אישית.
נפגשתי איתה 5-4 פעמים בשבוע, והתוצאות הגיעו במהרה. לא ירדתי את כל המשקל שרציתי לרדת, אבל הגוף הגיב מהר מאוד, נאסף, התחטב והכושר השתפר פלאים.
אז נכון, זול זה לא היה. אפשר לומר שאפילו יקר מאוד. אבל שווה את זה יותר מכל השקעה אחרת שעשינו לחתונה הזו כי זה השפיע לא רק במישור המיידי של המשקל והמראה, אלא על ההרגשה שפיזית הכללית, על רמות הסרוטונין והדופאמין בגוף, על הרעב, על יכולת הריכוז. ועל תחושת הערך העצמי שלי. אני ששונאת ספורט או כל דבר שמעלים בו קצת את הדופק (טוב, חוץ מדבר אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ממש חיכיתי למאמנת שתקרע לי את הישבן, וגיליתי כמה אני נהנית משיעורי קיקבוקסינג, שזה unheard of.
בקיצור. כמובן שחשוב להקפיד על תזונה, אבל חשוב יותר (כרגע, כרגע בלבד) זה ספורט, ספורט, ספורט. שעה ביום עם מישהו שמבין בזה ויסייע לך לעשות את זה בצורה הכי יעילה ובטוחה שיש.
השעה ביום הזו לא רק שתעזור באספקט הפיזי, את תראי שאחרי זה את מרוכזת ומפוקסת יותר, יותר יעילה בלימודים ובכלל, וגם יותר אנרגטית ובעלת יכולת לעמוד בלחצים של החודש וחצי האחרונים.
כ"כ הייתי שמחה אם הייתי יכולה להרשות לעצמי להמשיך עם האימונים האישיים - כי לבד אני לא מצליחה להתמודד עם נושא הספורט והדיאטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כרגע זה לא כ"כ אפשרי עבורי, אבל ברגע שכן, אני לגמרי חוזרת לאימונים אישיים.

בכל אופן, אם תרצי המלצות יותר ספציפיות, מידע לגבי עלויות וכיוב' - שלחי לי מסר.


----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

קיקבוקסינג זה באמת כיף  
ומאוד מסכימה עם מה שאמרת על ההשפעה הכוללת של ספורט.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

מאוד רוצה פרטים 
שולחת מסר עוד רגע

אגב בסוף ההודעה שלך ראיתי קישור לקרדיטים והלכתי להציץ
תענוג לקרוא
ובעיקר (לראות תמונות)


----------



## Nooki80 (14/3/13)

שלחתי לך בחזרה - ותודה


----------



## Nooki80 (14/3/13)

ולא להזניח יעוץ תזונתי מדיאטנית קלינית 
גם לזה יש לי המלצות אם תרצי.

אני קוראת כאן כל מיני המלצות שנותנים לך והלסת נשמטת לי מכמה שזה לא נכון/ מדוייק/ בעל פוטנציאל להזיק/ מזיק בפועל.
העיקרון הוא פשוט - להוציא יותר ממה שאת מכניסה, אבל לעשות את זה בצורה שפויה שלא תכניס אותך לסחרור עוד יותר גדול של התקפי רעב, זלילה, (ובכלל עיסוק יתר באוכל), ומצד שני לא תיצור לך חוסרים שישפיעו הן במישור הפיזי של עייפות, תשישות, וגם עלולים ליצור דיכאון של ממש.
אני ירדתי בתקופה של כ-8 חודשים קצת יותר מ- 20 ק"ג (לפני כחמש שנים) בדיאטה לא מאוזנת, שעלו לי במעל שנה של התעלפויות כל יומיים (זו לא הגזמה. כל יומיים התעלפות), דפיקות לב מואצות, חולשה מאוד קשה (ברמה שלא יכולתי להרים את היד) ועוד תופעות כאלה. מיותר לציין שבתקופת ההתאוששות שלי מהדיאטה הזו הגוף דרש (וקיבל) מכל הבא ליד, ועליתי בחזרה כ- 10 ק"ג...
הירידה הזו במשקל לא היתה שווה את התוצאות המאוד קשות שלה. אני למדתי מהנסיון והבנתי שכדי לעשות את זה בריא חייבים להתייעץ עם מישהו מוסמך שזהו המקצוע שלו/שלה, שתוכלי לפרוש בפניהם את החולשות שלך, את המגבלות שלך - הפיזיות והנפשיות, מחלות רקע במידה ויש. בקיצור, כל מה שאת לא יכולה ולא רצוי גם שתפרשי כאן על גבי הפורום.
עם כל הכבוד לעצות שניתנו לך, שבחלקן טובות ומועילות, זה לא רציני, אחראי או מקצועי לענות לך כאן בנושאי דיאטה.
אני מפצירה בך לעשות זאת בצורה מסודרת מול איש/אשת מקצוע.

חשוב לעשות בדיקות דם ולראות שלא מדובר בהשמנה או בחוסר יכול להרזות מסיבות רפואיות ( תפקוד לקוי של בלוטת התריס יחסית נפוץ, ומשפיע על נושאי המשקל והעייפות) - תקבעי לך תור ליום א' לבדיקות דם ותביאי את התוצאות לדיאטנית.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

שלחתי לך עוד מסר קטן 
המון תודה על העזרה


----------



## butwhy (14/3/13)

איזה סיפור מקסים יש לכם!! 
ממש מרגש. אל תשכחי שמה שחשוב הוא מה שביניכם, וחייכם המשותפים. והסיפור שלכם באמת מקסים.
לגבי הדיאטה אין לי עצות אופרטיביות, חוץ מזה שאני מסכימה עם הבנות שכתבו שכדאי ללכת לתזונאית או לדיאטנית, להסביר להן את המצב ולבקש הכוונה.
אם בכל מקרה את מתכננת שמלת גיבוי כמו שנדמה לי שכתבת, אופציה שכדאי לשקול, לדעתי, היא ללכת לתופרת עם השמלה שיש לך ולבקש ממנה לתפור שמלה זהה במידה קצת יותר גדולה, שתתאים לך ושיהיה אפשר להצר כשתרזי. אם תיכנסי לשמלה המקורית - יופי! ואם לא, תלבשי את אותה שמלה במידה קצת יותר גדולה.


----------



## nino15 (14/3/13)

כמה המלצות בתור מנוסת דיאטות 
קודם כל, הסיפור שלך ממש מרגש! כזאת מחווה יפה מצידו.

ועכשיו לעצות קונקרטיות:
לצערי, אני עושה דיאטות כבר עשר שנים. מורידה קצת, מעלה קצת. אבל נהייתי "מומחית" דיאטות אחרי שעברתי 4 דיאטניות וניסיתי די הכל. 

אני אתחיל ואומר ש-9 קילו בשישה שבועות זה מאוד קשה, במיוחד בלי ספורט. אני עושה המון ספורט, ואני יכולה לומר שזה מה שעוזר לרדת במשקל בצורה בריאה, להתחטב ובעיקר לשמור על המשקל (שאני מניחה שאת רוצה לשמור גם אחרי החתונה). כתבת שאין לך זמן, אבל תזכרי שמדובר רק בשעה ביום. נסי לעשות לפחות פעמיים בשבוע איזושהי פעילות, ואני ממליצה, כמו nooki על מאמן כושר אישי. אני גם לקחתי לפני החתונה וזה מאוד עזר לי.

לגבי האוכל - תשמעי, את אוכלת המון פחמימות והמון סוכרים וגם יותר מדי אוכל מעובד לדעתי. קורנפלקס, חלב וניל (גם ככה בחלב יש די הרבה סוכר, ולזה עוד מוסיפים סוכר. תסתכלי ברכיבים), גם בגט (שיש בו כמות קלוריות עצומה), גם צ'ילי מתוק (עם מלא סוכר), פירות (לא כתבת כמה. פירות זה בריא אבל גם מלא סוכר), פסטה ונוסף עוגה. שימי לב שלאכול מתוק לפני השינה זה מאוד לא מומלץ כי הגוף מאט את הקצב לקראת השינה (קצב הלב יורד והנשימה), כך שמתוק לפני השינה זה מאוד לא מומלץ.

אני הייתי ממליצה לך לעשות משהו כמו דיאטת אטקינס אם את מאוד רוצה לרדת את זה. זה דיאטה לא הכי בריאה, אבל לזמן קצר וקצוב זה בסדר.
תבדקי קצת ברשת אבל בעיקרון זה לאכול רק חלבונים (ביצים, דגים, בשר, קצת גבינות שמנות כמו רוקפור וכו'). אסור לאכול שום פחמימה, ומותר רק ירקות ירוקים. 
זה דורש הרבה הכנה מראש של אוכל, במיוחד כשאת כל היום בחוץ. אבל לדעתי רק כך תוכלי לרדת כ"כ הרבה. 

אם זה נראה לך קיצוני מדי, הייתי פשוט משנה את התפריט ומורידה ממנו את כל השטויות. תפריט לדוגמא:
בוקר - יוגורט 1.5% וכוס קורנפלקס / חצי כוס חלב + כוס קורנפלקס (רגיל או פייבר 1, לא ממותק)
ביניים - סנדויץ מלחם קל עם קוטג'/טונה וירקות (מקלות גזר, עגבניות שרי)
צהריים - סלט גדול עם עוף/טונה ופרוסת לחם / חזה עוף עם ירקות
ביניים - פרי או 2 תמרים
ערב - חביתה מ-2 ביצים וסלט גדול עם פרוסת לחם קל. 
אחרי ארוחת הערב לא ממליצה על קינוח כמו במבה או סורבה. אם בא לך מתוק קחי תמר או פרי....


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

תודה על העצות 
אומנם לא הכל ישים בשבילי כרגע אבל חלק בהחלט כן
וגם החלק שלו נלקח לתשומת ליבי לאחרי החתונה כשיהיה קצת יותר זמן


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/3/13)

אני חייבת לכתוב לך משהו וזה לא יהיה נחמד 
קודם כל, הסיפור שלכם מרגש כל כך, באמת!

קראתי את רוב השרשור, העצות והתגובות שלך. 

המציאות שלך כפי שאני רואה אותה- יש לך 9 קילו להוריד ואת רוצה להוריד אותם.

את אומרת שאת מוכנה לעשות הכל בצורה בריאה אבל בעצם קשה לך עם המון שינויים שאומרים לך שכדאי לך לעשות. 
נראה לי שאת חייבת לעשות *שינוי מחשבתי גדול* אם את רוצה להוריד 9 קילו ב6 שבועות.
קילו וחצי בשבוע לא יורדים משינויים פיציים.  

גם אני עליתי במשקל בגלל סיבות מאוד דומות למה שכתבת. בשנה אחת עליתי מספר קילוגרמים שלא התיישבו מאוד טוב, גרמו לבגדים שלי להיות חונקים או לא מתאימים וראו גם בפנים שלי (טוב, אמא שלי ואני ראינו...). 

אני כותבת לך את זה כי הטעויות שעשיתי הן בדיוק הטעויות שאת עושה ויש להן פיתרון-
גם אני אכלתי לצהריים לחמניה משליש בגט. זה השטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את חייבת לעשות שינוי מחשבתי, להפסיק לשישה שבועות עם ה"קשה לי, עינוי לי..." ולהבין שני דברים- ספורט (אפילו קצת) זה הכרחי ואוכל זה לא פינוק.

ההקשר הזה שיש לנו בין אוכל לפינוק (ואני בדיוק כמוך!) הוא מתכון למפלות.

דבר נוסף- לאכול סלט עם רטבים למיניהם- סלט זה לא דיאטתי. במיוחד כשאוכלים אותו עם רטבים ותוספות. כי בראש שלך זה "אכלתי רק סלט אז מה זה עוד פרי\עוגיה" וכו' ואת מצפה לאיזשהו פיצוי מתוק בגלל שאכלת סלט. 

ספורט- גרתי מאוד קרוב ללימודים והייתי נוסעת באוטובוס, לכי ברגל לעבודה, לסופר, תעשי סיבוב סביב הבלוק כשאת מורידה את הזבל ומאוד חשוב- תעלי במדרגות!

אני חייבת להגיד לך למרות שאני מאוד לא רוצה- את נשמעת נורא רוצה אבל לא באמת רוצה. מצד אחד את אומרת שאת חייבת לדעת שעשית הכל ומצד שני לא.

אני מציעה לך להכניס בכוח טיפונת ספורט, למשל, לא לקום שעה קודם אלא 15 דקות וללכת לעבודה בדרך ארוכה כלשהי- הרווחת חצי שעה ספורט. 

אני באמת מאחלת לך בהצלחה, אתם נשמעים זוג נהדר וכמו שכתבו לך כבר, זו רק שמלה ורק יום אחד.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

וואו תודה על הבוטות!!! 
באמת.
זה מה שהייתי צריכה

יאללה אומרים פה שלום לבאגט ועוברים ללחם יותר טוב
גם ספורט יכנס (מתכוונת ללכת לעבודה הלוך חזור ברגל וגם למצוא מאמנת אישית)

כרגע רק קשה לי לוותר על הרטבים בסלט כי אחרת זה לגמרי תפל

אבל זה שהשתכנעתי שאני צריכה ספורט זה כבר הישג אדיר.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/3/13)

למדתי את זה מחברה טובה שלי =] 
תראי, לגבי רטבים לסלט- טיפה שמן זית, לימון, חומץ בלסמי...אני בטוחה שתוכלי למצוא משהו לבסך הכל שישה שבועות!
בטוח יש איזה מתכון ברשת שאת יכולה למצוא, להכין בבית ולקחת איתך במיכל קטנטן.

זה רק שישה שבועות, בהצלחה!


----------



## החלפתיניק (15/3/13)

וגם לגוון בירקות, סלט לא אמור להיות תפל 
גם בלי רוטב. שמים ירקות מגוונים, תבלינים ולימון וזה נותן הרבה טעם. (למשל להוסיף בצל ירוק או פטרוזיליה אם את אוהבת)


----------



## pipidi (14/3/13)

תבקשי מבן הזוג שיעזור לתמוך ולעודד 
בין אם זה אומר שהוא גם יצמצם את כמויות וסוג האוכל שהוא אוכל מולך (זה לא כל כך כייף לשבת לאכול כשלך נגמר האוכל ומולך מישהו עדיין בולס בהנאה כי שם לעצמו כמות גדולה יותר). אם הוא רואה שאת מנסה לעגל פינות, שיעיר, יעלים, יעודד לעשות עוד תרגיל ספורטיבי... כל מה שאפשר כדי שיתן לך הרגשה שאת לא לבד. יש אנשים שצריכים את הפוש החיצוני הזה, בנוסף לפוש הפנימי שלפעמים נחלש.

מעבר לזה, אני מסכימה עם כל מי שאמרת שדיאטת כאסח זה לא הפתרון. אבל בהחלט יש שיפורים (שכבר ציינו) הן בתפריט, והן בהתנהלות היומיומית הספורטיבית. 

בהצלחה!


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

על זה לא חשבתי 
תודה
אני אדבר איתו עוד הערב


----------



## haych (14/3/13)

עצתי 
מה לגבי נשנושים? מעבר למתוק שאת אוכלת בערב?
אני החלטתי להגביל את עצמי למה שאני קוראת לו "המתוק היומי". יש לי מבנה גוף ממוצע, אבל אני חולת שוקולד ומסוגלת לאכול בלי שליטה (הגעד-להתחיל בקוביה אחת של שוקולד בסקוויט ותוך דקה לא ישאר פירור מכל החבילה...). מאז שהקצבתי לעצמי את המתוק היומי ירדתי 2 ק"ג בתקופה ממש קצרה. המתוק שלי יכול להיות פרוסת עוגה ויכול להיות קוביית שוקולד-ככה אני שוקולת טוב טוב לפני שאני מכניסה משהו לפה: שווה לי לאכול את הוופל המעופש שיש בעבודה, או להתאפק ולאכול שוקולד יותר מאוחר? במצב אחר הייתי אוכלת גם את הוופל וגם את השוקולד (וגם עוד הרבה דברים...) 
את מתארת סדר יום יחסית מסודר מבחינת ארוחות, אבל השאלה היא אם זה באמת כל מה שאת אוכלת.
מה שכבר ראיתי שהמליצו ואני מחזקת - זה לאכול כל שעתיים. אני לוקחת לעבודה קופסא עם ירקות - בשביל זה אני מכוונת שעון לחמש דקות מוקדם יותר. אני לוקחת איתי כמה פירות-תפוח, בננה, קלמנטינה... וכל שעתיים אני אוכלת משהו. ככה אני לא מגיעה למצב שאני רעבה.
כמו כן, אני מצטרפת להמלצה של ללכת ברגל או לעלות במדרגות. אני עובדת בקומה 4 ועולה ויורדת כל יום ברגל. אין לי זמן וכח לספורט (עובדת כ-12-13 שעות ביום) וזה המקסימום שאני יכולה לעשות - אבל זה יותר טוב מכלום. בהתחלה מרגישים את הקוצר נשימה אבל אח"כ זה ניהיה הרבה יותר קל.
לכל מקום שאת יכולה ללכת ברגל-לכי ברגל! 
מחזקת גם את ההמלצה על החטיפי אנרגיה. יש כאלה  מעולים ודיאטטים. יש גם קרטיב קרח של משהו כמו 10 קלוריות - הוא ממש טעים! אפילו האחיין שלי בן 7 מת על זה.

והמלצה אחרונה: אמא שלי ואחותי הולכות לקבוצת דיאטה. אני לא יודעת אם אפשר לפרסם את השם או שזה פרסומת, אז את מוזמנת לפנות בפרטי. במסגרת הקבוצה את צריכה לפנות שעה-שעה וחצי מזמנך: בהתחלה מגיעים לשקילה ואח"כ מדברים (האמת שאין לי מושג על מה... אני מניחה שנותנים עצות ומחזקים אחד את השני). את מקבלת מלא סוגים של תפריטים עם מגוון וריאציות. יש אתר מפורט עם מתכונים ובאמת שאת לא תשארי רעבה! אמא שלי חופשי מדלגת על ארוחות, כי אין לה זמן לאכול את כל המנות האלה... היא הורידה 25 ק"ג בתקופה של כחצי שנה, וגם אחותי ירדה כ-13 ק"ג. אני מציעה לך לנסות קבוצה כזאת או אחרת. אני מרגישה שאת מתעודדת מכל התמיכה שיש כאן, ובגלל זה נראה לי שזה יכול להתאים לך - להיות עם עוד אנשים שמתמודדים עם אותם קשיים. שעה וחצי בשבוע תפני לזה, אני בטוחה שאת מסוגלת, הרי המטרה מקדשת את האמצעים!
ובכ"ז, כדאי שתשרייני לך שמלה ספייר, מקסימום תשתמשי בה כשמלה שניה, או שתמכרי אח"כ. אם חס וחלילה לא תגיעי ליעד, שלא תתקעי ברגע האחרון בלי שמלה.


----------



## אל ה (14/3/13)

לא ידעתי שיש קרטיבים כאלה 
למרבה המזל אין לי את החולשה למתוקים
אבל אהבתי את מה שכתבת על זה שאת מקציבה לך מתוק אחד ואז שואלת את עצמך האם שווה לך הוופל המעופש שיש בעבודה.

הדבר הזה שכתבת על הקרטיבים הדיאטטיים נשמע מעולה. של איזה חברה זה? קונים את זה בסופר?

לצערי אני לא אוהבת חטיפי אנרגיה. לא טעים לי. יש לך אולי סוג טעים להמליץ לי עליו?

לגבי השמלה כמובן שאני משריינת אופציה חלופית על כל צרה שלא תבוא

תודה על הרעיון של הקבוצה. כרגע זה לא מתאים לי. אבל אחרי החתונה זה בהחלט רעיון
כל הכבוד לאימא שלך ולאחותך על הירידה!!!


----------



## haych (15/3/13)

מחר אחזור לצפון ואכתוב לך את הסוגים 
הקרטיבים הם מסופר ונראה לי שגם החטיפים. החטיף שאני הכי אוהבת הוא בטעם תפוח ואין בו שום דבר מהדגנים שמכניסים לחטיפים הרגילים, ככה שיכול להיות שכן תאהבי אותו. הם ממש מעולים! מחר אשלח לך במסר.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

תודה רבה. אחכה למסר ממך


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (14/3/13)

הדעה שלי חד משמעית: עזבי אותך מהמשקל. 
להוריד 9 קילו בחודש נשמע לי אכזרי, לא בריא ומאוד לא נעים. 
את מתחתנת עם אהוב לבך, למה את צריכה לעבור את החודש לפני כן בעצבים/לחץ/רדיפה אחרי מטרות לא ריאליות כשבדרך את מרעיבה את עצמך??

אם חשוב לך להוריד במשקל- סבבה, תלכי לדיאטנית, תבני תפריט ותציבי מטרות ריאליות כמו לרדת 9 קילו בשנה. לא בחודש.

כולן פה נותנות לך שלל עצות של דיאטות.. אני לא מבינה בדיאטות. במקומך הייתי בכלל עובדת על קבלה עצמית. את יכולה לקחת את העצה שלי ואת יכולה לא, אבל מה שאני חושבת? זה שכדאי לך ללכת לתופרת טובה (כמו שמישהי פה הציעה) ולראות איך את- כמו שאת! נכנסת לשמלה שאת כל כך רוצה ללבוש ביום החתונה.

יום החתונה זה יום של אהבה, יום שלך ושל בן זוגך, יום שלכם מול המשפחה והחברים שלכם. *את* מתחתנת. כמו שאת. מי שאת. 9 קילו יותר או פחות.. זה כל כך לא משנה. אני לא מכירה אותך אבל בטוחה שתראי יפהפייה ביום החתונה. שחררי. לכי לתופרת שתתקן את השמלה ככה שתרגישי בה נוח. 

מזל טוב ובהצלחה


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

בכל מצב אחר הייתי מסכימה איתך אבל 
1. אני רוצה לדעת שהשתדלתי כן להרזות
2. מגיעים המון משפחה מחול שלא ראו אותי אחרי שהשמנתי. ממש לא בא לי לכל החתונה לחשוב על מה הם חושבים על איך שהשמנתי. ולא, אני לא יכולה לשלוט במחשבות שלי


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (15/3/13)

תראי, 
אני מאוד מבינה את התסכול שלך.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את כותבת שאת רוצה לדעת שהשתדלת לרזות. לי יש רושם ממה שכתבת שמאוד השתדלת, אבל אז החיים קרו.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איפה הערך של ההשתדלות עומד מול הכוונה לעשות דיאטה לא בריאה כדי לרדת 9 קילו בחודש? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי המשפחה שמגיעה מחו"ל. דעתי האישית היא שכל בן אדם מגיעה עם שק של מיליון דעות ומחשבות, חלקן לא חיוביות- על אנשים אחרים. תמיד יהיו אלו שיגידו דברים לא חיוביים, ובצד השני תמיד יהיו גם האוהבים והמפרגנים. לשלוט במחשבות שלך- את באמת לא יכולה, זה משהו עמוק יותר. זה מתחיל מנקודה הרבה יותר עמוקה של הערכה עצמית (שמובילה לכך שהדעות של האחרים בנושאים כאלו פשוט לא מעניינות), וברור לי שזה לא משהו שאפשר להשיג ביום, גם לא בחודש. אבל אולי זו ההזדמנות להתחיל לעבוד על זה.

אה, ותרשי לי לגלות לך סוד קטן: בחתונה? הכלה תמיד יפה. היא זוהרת, מאושרת, מאופרת, לבושה בשמלה לבנה חגיגית, השיער מסודר נפלא.. היא עומדת להינשא לבחור שהיא אוהבת ומוקפת בכל מי שהיא אוהבת. התוצאה היא שהיא יפה, גם אם היא רזה, שמנה או איפשהו באמצע. 

בסופו של דבר, אם מנקים את זה, החתונה בעוד חודש. יש לך 2 אפשרויות בעיני:
1. לעשות דיאטת כאסח לא בריאה שעשויה לפגועה בך או לכל הפחות לגרום לך להרגיש לא טוב, פיזית ונפשית. ואז תגיעי לחתונה במידות שרצית. ותיכנסי לשמלה. נו, ואז מה? כל האורחים יגידו למשך דקה- "יא, איך היא רזתה!", וישכחו מזה בשניה שלאחר מכן. את, לעומת זאת, תישארי עם ההשלכות של מה שעשית.
2. לאכול נכון ובריא כדי שתגיעי חזקה ומאושרת ליום החתונה. לתקן את השמלה כך שהיא תתאים לך ולא את אליה. 

ולסיום המגילה שכתבתי: זה סך הכל יום אחד. אפילו לא יום, זה ערב אחד. ערב מקסים ומרגש שבא והולך, והחיים כבר התחילו.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

אני בכל מקרה לא מתכוונת לעשות דיאטת כסאח 
ואני כן רוצה לרדת לפחות חלק מהמשקל בעזרת ספורט ותזונה מאוזנת
בשום שלב שהוא לא חשבתי על דיאטת כסאח
כמו שכתבת
זה רק נזק


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (15/3/13)

אי אפשר ליפות את זה, 
לרדת 9 קילו בחודש = "דיאטת כאסח". 

שוב, אני ממליצה לך לקרוא שוב את הדברים שקראתי, אולי זה יעזור לך לשנות גישה או לפחות להסתכל על המצב מזווית אחרת.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

אז לא 9 קילו 
אז כמה שירד ירד
אני מתכוונת לאכול בריא (וקיבלתי פה טיפים מצויינים) ולעשות ספורט
זה המקסימום שלי
ומה שיהיה יהיה
ואני אהיה שלמה עם זה


----------



## החלפתיניק (15/3/13)

לא ראו אותך אחרי שהשמנת?אז תעלי תמונה לפייסבו 
לפייסבוק כדי שהם יבואו מוכנים ויעשו את הריכולים מבעוד מועד בבית.

הסיפור שלך ושל בעלך עם השמלה מקסים! גם אם תלבשי שמלה אחרת אף אחד לא ייקח ממך את הסיפור היפה הזה ואת הזכרונות, הוא יישאר שלכם ולא ייגרע ממנו דבר.


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

תודה


----------



## Lia78 (15/3/13)

שיחפשו 
באמת. כמו שאמרה חרצית תמיד יהיה לאנשים מה להגיד וצריך לסנן ולהתעלם.

בכלל, לדעתי ההכנות לחתונה הן זמן טוב לתרגל סדרי עדיפויות ולהגיד לכולם - ככה אני, זה מה שאני רוצה וזה מה שיהיה.
לא בקטע של בריידזילה אלא בקטע של לדעת מה חשוב לי ומה פחות חשוב.
שמלה יפה זה חשוב, אבל הבריאות יותר. הרבה יותר

את יכולה להשתמש ברצון שלך לרדת במשקל כטריגר לחיים בריאים יותר, לאכילה נכונה וספורט, אבל דיאטת כאסח היא לא הפיתרון.

חוץ מזה שהלחץ שלפני החתונה, הריצות, הסידורים, ההחלטות, הפשרות, הורים משני הצדדים פלוס רעב תמידי לא נשמעים לי כשילוב טוב בכלל. כשאני רעבה אני לא סבלנית ולא ידידותית לסביבה באופן כללי, הכנות לחתונה דורשות אותך סבלנית ובפוקוס, זה לא מה שיקרה אם לא תאכלי ואם תתמקדי בעניין השמלה...

אם את באזור ת"א וצריכה תופרת טובה, את מוזמנת לפנות אלי במסר, אני מכירה תופרת מצוינת שעובדת עם מעצבי שמלות כלה.


----------



## עדי3592 (15/3/13)

להוריד את הארוחת לילה המשמינה 
דיאטה מהירה זה להוריד פחמימות בכלל. בלי אורז, במבה, לחם, פסטה, עוגה וככה מרזים מצויין...


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

ככה מרזים מצויין וגם נכנסים לדיכאון מצויין 
אין מצב שאני אוריד פחממות בכלל אבל אני כן אנסה להפחית...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/3/13)

תשתדלי לעבור למורכבות, במקום 
ולהפחית בפינוקים או לעבור לכאלה דיאטתיים.

בד"כ אני הכי נגד, אני מעדיפה להתפנק עם עוגיות איכותיות מאשר לטחון חטיפי דיאט אבל זה ביום יום. לא כשיש מטרה.

כשהיתה לי מטרה (לא לחתונה שלי, כמה מפתיע) הגבלתי את עצמי חודש אחד בלבד בכמות השטויות והתחלתי ללכת ברגל וזה עזר מאוד!

לא רק זה, העובדה שזה עזר נתנה לי רוח מתחת למפרשים לחזור למשקל הישן שלי (שעדיין לא אידאלי אבל נוח לי בו). 

ושוב, המון המון בהצלחה!


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע 
שהגבלה בשטויות והליכה זה כבר עוזר

מאוד מעודד


----------



## מדומיינת (15/3/13)

את חייבת להפסיק לאכול פחמימות כדי לרדת 
10 ק"ג בחודש וחצי. בשביל להוריד את זה חייבים דיאטת כאסח, עצבנית, רצינית ולא מתפשרת שעיקרה המון המון חלבון, מעט שומן וכמעט בלי פחמימות. אחת לשבועיים, את יכולה לאכול פחמימות. ובלי ספורט, זה יכניס את הגוף שלך לסטרס. שלחתי לך מסר בהמשך.


----------



## The Girlie Show (15/3/13)

תשמרי בעיקר על התזונה ותעשי הליכות 
תפני לשומרי משקל


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

לצערי כרגע אין לי זמן לשומרי משקל 
וזה גם נורא מסובך בשבילי בטירוף שאני נמצאת בו כרגע
אז אולי אחרי החתונה

מה שכן כרגע אני מתחילה לשמור על התזונה
ומתחילה לעשות ספורט והליכות


----------



## The Girlie Show (16/3/13)

בכל מקרה 
מצאתי כאן כמה טיפים לתזונה נכונה כאן
עוד כמה נוספים במידה ואת רוצה לעשות שינוי אמיתי באורח החיים שלך
במידה ואת זקוקה לעברית - סגנון דומה


----------



## אילנילי (15/3/13)

אז ככה 
הסיפור של השמלה מדהים ורומנטי, מרגש וכמו שאחרות לפניי כבר אמרו  - זה רק יום אחד וגם אם תתחתני בשמלה אחרת זה לא העיקר. אבל! יפה אמרת שאת רוצה לפחות לנסות וזה מה שחשוב גם בשבילך וגם בשביל בעלך שכן אמרת שזה מאוד חשוב לו.
העצות שלי אחרי שאני מחודש יוני הורדתי סביב ה 7-8 קילו ( תוך בערך 4 חודשים אבל זה תלוי בגוף אני מניחה) אני שקלתי 59 והיום אני סביב ה 52, היו זמנים שקלתי קילו פחות וקילו יותר כי אני בתהליך של שמירה כעת.
אני נרשמתי לשיטת "דרך המלך" שיש קבוצות שלה בבי"ח מאיר בכפר סבא ובת"א. חפשי באינטרנט אם זה מעניין אותך. אוכל לפרט יותר על כך אם זה רלוונטי בהמשך אני פשוט קצת ממהרת כעת.
השיטה אומרת שלאורך היום אוכלים רק ירקות, חלבונים ושומן ובערב יש את ארוחת האושר שכוללת את כל מה שבא לך - פיצה, עוגה, פסטה, המבורגר... בתנאי שאת לא עוברת את כמות הקלוריות שלך ( 1200 ליום) והארוחה לא נמשכת יותר משעה. הסיבה לעניין הזמן היא שאחרי שעה הלבלב מתחיל לעבוד שוב ואז מזרים סוכר לדם ולא לתאים או משהו בסגנון ואז את חשה רעבה ורוצה שוב לאכול.
אני יכולה לומר לך שכל זמן  הדיאטה אני לא רעבה כלל, ואני לא מרגישה שאסור לי לאכול משהו וירדתי סביב 700 גרם בשבוע אבל יש כאלו שירדו גם קילו בשבוע.. היום אני בשמירה ואוכלת יותר קלוריות ביום וגם לפעמים לא שומרת ממש על הכללים ועדיין במשקל הזה כבר כמעט חצי שנה שלא עולה.
בבוקר ירקות + כפית שמן ו100 גרם חלבון ( קוטג', גבינה לבנה, ביצה אחת, טונה במים...) חשוב שהירקות יהיו ירקות דלי פחמימות - לא סלק , תירס, בטטה, תפו"א כל אלה הם עם סוכר והם פחמימות. 
צהריים ירקות חיים/מבושלים עם סויה או רוטב אחר דל קלוריות (
חשבי את הקלוריות של הרוטב) עם 200 גרם חלבון - 1/4 עוף, 200 גר' חזה עוף, 3 קציצות עוף של מאמא עוף, טבעול שמתאים ל 200 קלוריות. וכפית שמן.
בערב מה שאת רוצה עם הקלוריות שנשארו.


----------



## smaak (15/3/13)

אחד השרשורים ההזויים שקראתי 
ההצעה שלי אלייך היא- להיכנס לפרופרציות. מדובר בשמלה. שמלה. אני חוזרת- שמלה.
ואולי ללכת לטיפול פסיכולוגי שיעזור לך לקבל את עצמך.

אני מציעה לך לא לשעות לשלל עצות הדיאטה שקיבלת כאן בפורום, אף אחת לא מכירה אותך. לא עושים דיאטה על בסיס של זבנג וגמרנו. זה לא בריא, זה לא נכון.

תכניסי לעצמך לראש שמה שיעשה אותך מאושרת ביום הזה הוא לא האם תיכנסי לשמלה הזו או לא.
ואולי גם לבן הזוג שלך, שילמד לקבל אותך כמו שאת, גם אם את לא נראית בדיוק אותו הדבר כמו ביום שהוא הכיר אותך.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (15/3/13)




----------



## אינקה14 (15/3/13)

סוף סוף קול השפיות! 
מסכימה מאד!


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

אני לא חושבת שזה כזה הזוי 
מאז שאני בת 18 הייתי עם משקל קבוע
קרה שהעליתי במשקל כי הייתי בלחץ של לימודים עבודה תכנון חתונה ומעבר למגורים משותפים (=בלי אימא שדואגת שאני אוכל בריא).

אני רוצה לרזות בלי שום קשר לחתונה.
ואני רוצה לעשות את זה בצורה שפויה.
ממש לא בכסאח.

יש לי שמלת גיבוי אבל אני בכל זאת רוצה לנסות.
ושוב בדרך שפויה של תזונה מסודרת וספורט
מקסימום אכשל...

אגב בשרשור הזה כמה בנות הפנו את תשומת ליבי לזה שזה נורא ואיום שאני שותה רק חצי ליטר מים ביום.
החלטתי להתחיל לשתות הרבה יותר
אז מקסימום למדתי כמה דברים על חיים בריאים כבר טוב


----------



## smaak (15/3/13)

שכנוע עצמי זה טוב 
ואני לא אומרת את זה כדי להיכנס בך, אלא כי שאלת שאלה וביקשת עצה, וזו דעתי. 
את כן רוצה לרזות עם קשר לחתונה, ומצד שני את רוצה לעשות את זה באופן שפוי לדברייך- תשעה קילוגרמים בשישה שבועות.
אז לא, אי אפשר גם וגם. ואני בטוחה שכבר סרקת את הרשת בחיפוש אחר דיאטות כאלה ואחרות שיביאו לתוצאה המיוחלת.

העובדה שאת מקבלת כאן כל כך הרבה עידוד ועצות אחיתופל רק מגבירות את הרושם שמשהו לא בסדר בעולם שבו נשים לא מקבלות את עצמן ואת השינויים שחלים בהן.

אם תזונה נכונה ובריאות היו מעניינים אותך, לא היית מחכה לפתוח שרשור בפורום בענייני שמלה שאת מקווה שתוכלי להתאים אליה בעוד שישה שבועות. והבעל שקנה לך שמלה, וסיפור כל כך מרגש שאת רוצה לנצור בליבך לנצח, ולספר לנכדים ובלה בלה.

תכניסי לך לראש- אין לרדת תשעה קילו בשישה שבועות באופן בריא. ואם את כבר במתח כל כך גדול מהחתונה, דיאטה רק תחמיר את המתח שלך. השבועות הראשונים לדיאטה הם הקריטיים ביותר, והם עושים לגוף סוג של שוק שהוא צריך ללמוד לחיות איתו ולהסתגל אליו. לוקח לגוף הרבה זמן להתרגל, בטח אם את מצפה לדיאטה שתשאיר אותך במשקל הרצוי.

תראי, אני באופן כללי מתנגדת לדיאטות זבנג, או לרצות לרזות לקראת אירוע מסויים ותו לא.

בטח ובטח אם יש לחץ מבן הזוג (גם אם זה לא לחץ גלוי) אחרי שהשקיע כל כך, ורכש במיטב כספו את השמלה, וידע שאת האחת.
תגידי לו שישמח, יש לו יותר ממך.


----------



## אינקה14 (16/3/13)




----------



## אילנילי (15/3/13)

ועוד משהו 
שכחתי כמובן לציין הליכות ובנוסף לזה אם רעבים בין הארוחות אז הפירות שפחות מעלים את הסוכר בדם הם תפוח, תפוז, תותים, דובדבנים. אפשר לקחת תפוח בין הארוחות ולחשב את הקלוריות. 
העניין הוא להוציא יותר ממה שמכניסים. זה כמו בבנק רק הפוך 
בגט זה המון המון קלוריות מיותרות וקורנפלקס זה ממש לא אןוכל בריא - מלא בסוכר ונתרן ושאר דברים רעים. מותר להתפנק איתו מידי פעם אבל ממש לא על בסיס קבוע. תעברי לחלב רזה 1% אם את יכולה אם לא אז תפחיתי בכמויות החלב והפירות הם בריאים אך גם משמינים ומלאי סוכר. רצוי ומומלץ לאכול אותם בערב.
אם תנסי לאכול פרי  במקום הקינוח זה יכול לענות על הצורך במתוק. גם אני בהתחלה לא האמנתי אבל זה באמת כך. הגוף מבקש סוכר ומתוק וכשהוא מקבל פרי גם עובד. 
עוד טיפ יש גלידות של סקיני קאו ופלדמן שהן מעולות ולא משמינות. הן לא בריאות אבל אם זה הפינוק היומי אז זה בסדר גמור לקנות פינוק ב 130 קלוריות של סקיני קאו או ב80 קלוריות של פלדמן. 
תשתדלי לגוון כמה שיותר בארוחות גם את הירקות וגם את המנת חלבון. בערב כן פחמימות אבל במידה ותוך שמירה על הכמות הקלורית.


----------



## Ruby Gem (15/3/13)

זה הכל בראש שלך 
לרדת 9 ק"ג בחודש וחצי זה לא הגיוני, לא נורמלי ולא בריא. זה אפשרי, אם את מרעיבה את עצמך- אבל זה עולה ביוקר. מניסיון אישי, כאשר הגוף נמצא בסטרס כתוצאה מצום את תשושה. את סובלת מסחרחורות. את חלשה. ומעבר לנזק הפיזי שאני לא ארחיב עליו את הדיבור, יש את הנזק הנפשי- את עצבנית ומדוכאת. וכשאת נשברת- את אוכלת מכל הבא ליד. ואז את גם מעלה במשקל את כל מה שהורדת + ריביות, גם מרגישה רע וגם סובלת מרגשות אשם. ככה את רוצה להגיע לחתונה שלך?

תראי, אני באמת מבינה אותך. השמלה היא כמו סגירת מעגל עבורך. אבל היא רק סמל. סיפור ההיכרות שלכם יישאר מקסים- גם אם תלבשי שמלה אחרת. לפי דעתי, את צריכה לעשות בראש ובראשונה שינוי מחשבתי.
קודם כל, להבין שהגוף שלנו עובר הרבה שינויים. אנחנו משמינים ואנחנו מרזים, וזה בסדר גמור. ולאנשים תמיד יהיה מה לומר. 
זה מעולה שאת רוצה להתחיל דיאטה. רק אל תיכנסי לטירוף בגלל זה. תקבלי את עצמך, תקבלי את ההבנה שאת עכשיו מתחילה לרדת במשקל,אבל בלי קשר לחתונה. גם אם תרדי קילו אחד או שניים עד אז- זה יהיה מעולה. את יכולה למצוא שמלה אחרת, שתהייה יפה ומחמיאה.
זה פשוט סוויץ' במחשבה- להבין ולקבל את העובדה שלא תצליחי לרדת כל כך הרבה במשקל ושלא תלבשי את השמלה הזו, אבל למרות זאת את תיראי מדהים ותהייה לכם חתונה יפה, מרגשת ומהנה. ואם תעשי את הסוויץ' הזה- יהיה לך הרבה יותר קל.

נתנו לך פה המון המון עצות וטיפים ממש טובים. העניין הוא שאני חושבת שכן כדאי להתייעץ עם תזונאית. תזונאית יכולה להרכיב תפריט שמתאים *עבורך*. תפריט שמתאים למה שאת אוהבת לאכול ולאורח חייך.
וכן לפנות לך את הזמן הזה בשביל פעילות גופנית. זה הכל עניין של סדרי עדיפויות. אני למשל עושה פילאטיס, ולא מוותרת על השני שיעורים שלי פעמיים בשבוע. קודם כל כי זה הזמן שלי עם עצמי ועבורי, וזה עושה לי טוב. תמצאי לך את הפעילות הגופנית שאת נהנית ממנה ופשוט תחליטי שאת מפנה לך את הזמן עבורה. כי זה גם יגרום לך להרגיש יותר טוב, וגם בטוח יתרום לירידה במשקל ו/או לחיטוב.

שיהיה בהצלחה!


----------



## yael rosen (15/3/13)

מאוד מאוד מאוד מסכימה איתך 
ולפותחת השרשור:
לפעמים סביב תכנון החתונה, אנחנו כולנו נוטים קצת לאבד את הצפון ולשכוח את המהות האמיתית והסיבה למסיבה.. אתם מתחתנים!! 
ועל אף שרעיון השמלה הוא מקסים מאוד, זה צריך לקרות בכיף ובצורה חלקה, ואם לא, זה בטח לא שווה שיהיה לך מצב רוח מחורבן לפני החתונה, או במהלכה...
הלו!! תזכירי לעצמך על מה את בוכה - זו שמלה, ולא על כך תקום או תיפול החתונה, ובטח שלא הזוגיות שלכם. 

לגבי התזונה - אני רוצה להציע לך משהו, בתנאי שתעשי אותו בזהירות, בהקפדה ועם ליווי של מישהו מקצועי איתך - זה נקרא "ניקוי רעלים".
מדובר על כמה ימים שבהם מותר לאכול רק סוג אחד של אוכל (למשל אורז מלא, פריכיות אורז וירקות ירוקים) ובמהלכם הגוף מתנקה
יש בתהליך הזה משהו שמנקה גם את הנשמה, ואחריו מרגישים חופשיים ונקיים יותר
אבל - אני לא תזונאית, וכל מה שאמרתי מתבסס על ידע אישי מועט מאוד ואת צריכה להתייעצץ עם מומחית בנושא.
קצת על הנושא - 
http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4124218,00.html
לי תמיד יותר קל להתחיל דיאטה אחרי ניקוי כזה..
כי זה מצריך החלטה נוקשה וחוסר התפשרות כמה ימים, אבל אחר כך, רוצים לשמר את התחושה הקלה של הגוף.

בהצלחה!
מאחלת לך חתונה (ותקופת טרום חתונה) הכי מאושרת שיש


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

תודה על רעיון ניקוי הרעלים 
כרגע לא נראה לי שזה מתאים לי
אבל אחרי החתונה כשיהיה פחות לחץ זה עוד דבר שאני אשקול


----------



## RegiKo (15/3/13)

אוי ויי... 
קודם כל אני פשוט מזועזעת פה מהתגובות, אלוהים ישמור יש פה בנות שמוכנות לפגוע באופן בלתי הפיך בגוף שלהן רק על מנת להוריד כמה קילוגרמים, כאשר אפשר לעשות את זה בצורה בריאה בעזרת ספורט + תזונה בריאה.

אין פתרונות קסם ואין קיצורי דרך, את רוצה להוריד בצורה בריאה? תעשי ספורט והרבה ממנו! אין לך זמן? תמצאי זמן! ולגבי התזונה, וואו יש המון איפה לצמצם (למשל לחם קל ולא לאכול פחמימות בערב) אבל כדי לעשות את זה נכון לכי לדיאטנית.

כן אני יודעת שהתגובה שלי לא נחמדה אבל אין מה לעשות לפעמים צריך קצת tough love...


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

תמונה מדהימה 
אני חייבת ספורט!!!

הבנתי

יום ראשון אתחיל


----------



## yael rosen (15/3/13)

ועוד משהו 
שנראה לי שחשוב להבין - 
אף אחד לא ייקח מכם את הסיפר המהמם על הצעת הנישואים - הוא שלכם לנצח, בין אם תלבשי ת השמלה ובין אם לא
אני בעד להשתדל להרזות, בעיקר כדי שתדעי שעשית כל מה שביכולתך, כל עוד זה נשאר בגבולות של טעם טוב, וכל עוד את לא פוגעת בגוף שלך, או בנשמה שלך
אבל זוגיות, שמסומלת בטקס החופה, לא מתבססת על שמלה כזו או אחרת (גם אם נקנתה בצורה כל כך יפה)
תנצרי את הרגע ההוא, של הצעת הנישואים, ותשמחי על כך שהאיש שלך הוא איש כל כך רגיש ואוהב (האיש שלי לא מצליח לתת לי מתנת יומולדת כבר חמש שנים פנים| אנחנו עובדים על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
ככל שאני חושבת על זה יותר, אני מבינה כמה להתרכז בשמחה על האיש המקסים הזה שאספת לך..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וזהו (למעלה נתתי את עצתי לגבי תזונה)


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

את צודקת לגמרי 
אני אנסה לרזות
בצורה שפויה
ועם ספורט

אבל גם אם לא אצליח זה לא ממש משנה
משנה שיש לי את האיש המדהים הזה שאני נרדמת איתו כל לילה ומתעוררת איתו כל בוקר וחווה איתו עוד מליון רגעים קסומים מידי יום ביומו


----------



## הגר והכוכב (15/3/13)

מה לגבי ללכת לתופרת שפשוט תעשה שמלה חדשה 
וזהה אבל יותר גדולה???????


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

שמלה זהה אבל במידה אחרת 
זו כבר לא אותה שמלה עבורי
אז חבל על המאמץ
למקרה ולא ארזה אני פשוט אלבש שמלה אחרת


----------



## CrystalMoon (15/3/13)

אקדים ואומר שאלולא המצב המסוים שאת מתארת 
הייתי אומרת לך בלי לחשוב פעמיים ותרי על השמלה ואל תהרגי את עצמך כי זה לא שווה את זה..השמלה היא בהחלט לא הדבר החשוב ביום הזה (וגם היום הזה חשוב,אבל לא הכי חשוב בעולם).. עם זאת, אני מבינה את המצב המיוחד שאת מתארת..את החשיבות הסימבולית של השמלה,גם לך וגם לארוסך..אז כמה דברים:
-ממה שתיארת על שגרת האכילה שלך, אני רואה שאין לך כ"כ ידע בנושא אכילה בריאה (שזה בסדר גמור..אבל זה המצב)..למרות שאני מבינה שחשוב לך לרדת במשקל, שימי את העניין בפרופורציה..את לא רוצה לפגוע בבריאות שלך,בטח כשגם עניינים יכולים לחוצים גם ככה..אני זוכרת מישהי שהייתה איתי בצבא שהחליטה שבשביל להוריד במשקל היא אוכלת רק פירכיות וקוט'ג כל היום..אני יכולה להבטיח לך שהגוף שלה לא אהב את זה..אני ממש לא הייתי ממליצה לך לבחור בדיאטת כאסח פסיכית כזו,כדי לא לפגוע בעצמך..אני ממליצה לך בחום ללכת לדיאטנית, שייתכן ובהתאם למצב המיוחד תוכל להתאים לך תפריט שיהיה מאוד דל בקלוריות, אבל לפחות ייתן לך את מה שאת צריכה...היות ואין לך כל כך ידע בנושא(ולפי מה שאת מתארת גם אין לך זמן להתחיל לחפור בו..) עשי לעצמך טובה ולכי למישהו שכן..את יכולה לקבוע תור לדיאטנית דרך קופ"ח שלך..
-שימי לב שדיאטת כאסח כזו תכריח אותך לשמור גם אחרי החתונה,ותצטרכי להחזיר בהדרגתיות את התפריט לתפריט מאוזן כדי שלא תורידי 9 קילו ותעלי 20 אח"כ..
-ספורט: אם את מוכנה להיכנס לדיאטת כאסח,אל תשללי מעצמך את הזכות לעשות ספורט..חוץ מזה שזה אחלה דרך לשחרר קצת קיטור, זה ללא ספק יעזור..היות ואין לך יותר מדי זמן פנוי..את יכולה ללכת יותר בקטן..וזה הסוד כדי להצליח..20 דק' הליכה מהירה(שאולי לאט לאט תשלב גם ריצה) ביום יעשו הרבה, וזה משהו שאת בהחלט יכולה להרשות לעצמך, גם בלו"ז צפוף..

התרגשתי מאוד מהסיפור שלכם ומאחלת לך בהצלחה ושתהיי מאושרת..עם או בלי שמלה!


----------



## yulka303 (15/3/13)

מצטערת שאני הולכת להרוס קצת את האווירה 
האופטימית, אבל יש לך שתי אופציות כרגע:
א' - להרעיב את עצמך ולרדת 9 קילו + להגיע אומללה לחתונה + אופציה להתעלף בחופה.
ב' - לקבל את העובדה שזה מאוד מאכזב, אבל קורה. ולהתחיל לחפש שמלה חדשה מ*עכשיו*!!!! שלא תגיעי למצב ששבוע לפני החתונה השמלה המקורית לא תסגר עלייך ותשארי בלי שמלה.
וככה שאלה כללית: בעלך לעתיד לא שם לב שעלית במשקל? אני מאמינה שהוא מנחש כבר שהשמלה לא תתאים כבר.
בכל אופן, אני ממליצה לך להתחיל לאכול טיפה יותר מאוזן ולשלב כושר במידת האפשר, אבל לא לשים לעצמך מטרה של 9 קילו! להוריד אותם ב6 שבועות זה אפשרי, השאלה באיזה מחיר (רמז: אחד שלא שווה את זה).
בהצלחה!


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (15/3/13)




----------



## nof85 (15/3/13)

היי,אני דיאטנית - את מוזמנת לפנות אליי בפרטי 
יש לי הערות לגבי התפריט ובאופן כללי על ההשקפה שלך.. אני כאן אם תרצי להעזר בי..


----------



## אל ה (15/3/13)

אשמח מאוד לשמוע את ההערות שלך 
אפשר גם במסר...


----------



## nof85 (15/3/13)

אני אוסיף משהו נוסף ומקווה שאני לא אפגע במישה 
אבל... בנות, לתת עצות תזונתיות כשאין לכן הכשרה לכך זה פשוט שגוי ומסוכן.. יש כאן עצות נוראיות (יש גם עצות נכונות כמובן...). תפסיקי עם פחמימות לגמרי?? אל תעשי ספורט??? אטקינס? זון??? אני מתנצלת וכוונתי היא לא לפגוע אבל העצות האלו יכולות לעלות לך אחר כך בהרס חילוף החומרים, ובעלייה מאוד גדולה במשקל. חשוב לזכור - החיים ממש לא נגמרים אחרי החתונה ורק מתחילים וזה צד לא פחות חשוב. כמו שציינתי כבר, אני דיאטנית קלינית - את מוזמנת לפנות בפרטי ואייעץ לך (ממש לא מנסה לעשות לעצמי פרסומת, באמת רק מתוך רצון לעזור). אני לא אכנס לעניין התפיסה השגויה וכו', אבל בפרטי אשמח להבהיר מס' דברים ולהכווין אותך טוב יותר


----------



## nino15 (15/3/13)

מה הבעיה בדיאטת זון? 
דווקא מכל הדיאטות שהוצעו פה היא הדיאטה הכי מאוזנת ובריאה. מדובר בארוחות מאוזנות שמכילות כמות שווה של פחמימות וחלבונים בכל ארוחה. ממש לא משהו קיצוני. 
http://www.iaawh.co.il/דיאטת-הזון/


----------



## nof85 (15/3/13)

יש מגוון בעיות עם הזון אבל זה לא העניין.. 
זה שהיא הכי מאוזנת מהדיאטה שהציעו כאן, לא הופך אותה לבריאה, ואני מצטערת אבל חשוב להבין שהדברים שהוצעו כאן שגויים מיסודם ורוב מה שהוצע כאן מאוד לא בריא. "רק דיאטת כסאח תעזור לך", "וותרי על פחמימות", "מים שורפים שומנים"??? אלו ואחרים הם מיתוסים שגויים וגורמים למרבית האוכלוסיה לעשות דיאטות שגורמות להם לרדת ולעלות במשקל כמו אקורדיון, להרוס לחלוטין את חילוף החומרים ולגרום לגוף לנזקים בלתי הפיכים. אני לא יוצאת חוצץ נגד דיאטת הזון אבל לא הייתי ממליצה עליה לרוב האוכלוסיה. אני מתנצלת שאני נשמעת כמו השוטר הרע או המרצה אבל דיאטת הזון כשמה כן היא - דיאטה, ממש לא אורך חיים וזו אחת מיני הסיבות שלא אמליץ עליה, גם לא למי שרוצה לרדת רק לחודש אחד. אני פשוט אומרת שכמו שאני הייתי מפנה אותה לאדריכל בעצות לבניית הבית שלה, כך הייתי ממליצה לה לפנות לאיש מקצוע.


----------



## מדומיינת (15/3/13)

דווקא העיצה שלי, הכי מדוייקת ונכונה מבחינה 
בריאותית. 

נניח והיא באמת רוצה לרדת במשקל, הדרך הכי טובה לעשות את זה, בלי פגיעה בחילוף חומרים, מסת השריר או קריזים לאוכל - זה דיאטת כאסח עם הרבה חלבונים ומעט שומן ואחת לשבועיים אכילה חופשית של פחמימות. יש מדע ויש מחקרים והם מאוד חד משמעיים. לא המצאתי שום דבר, זאת לא דיאטת כרוב. 

בתור דיאטנית, הייתי מצפה ממך להבין, שאם היא רוצה לעשות דיאטת כאסח (ולדעתי הסיפור שלה מקסים ואני הייתי עושה מאמצים להכנס לשמלה ****לדעתי****), הדבר האחרון שכדאי לה לעשות זה אירובי. ובלי דיאטת כאסח, היא לא תרד למשקל היעד.


----------



## nof85 (15/3/13)

א. אין שום דיאטנית שתמליץ על 
דיאטת כסאח! כמו שאין שום רופא שימליץ לבנאדם לעשן למרות שמאוד מתחשק לו. 
ב. אין שום מחקרים שהם חד משמעיים - על כל מחקר שתביאי אוכל להביא לך עשרות שמתנגדים. ואנא, אל תצפי ממני להבין משהו שאין לו שום בסיס ושחר.
אני מתנצלת אבל הפוסט הזה פשוט הזוי..  התשע קילו הללו זה מה שיגרום לחתונה שלה להיות פחות טובה? היא מתחתנת עם הבנאדם שהיא אוהבת, היא מצהירה ביום הזה בפני כל האנשים היקרים לה על האהבה שלה והרצון שלה לחיות עם מישהו לנצח. כמה קילו עודפים זה לא מה שישנה את זה וחשוב להבין את זה! אני באמת חושבת שהנושא הזה יצא מפרופורציות בדעות של אנשים כאן. אני אסיים את הדיון כאן כי הוא לא מוביל לשום מקום.. אני משום מה מרגישה שאני צריכה להתנצל שאני לא ממליצה לה להרעיב את עצמה... 
מאחלת בהצלחה רבה בהורדת המשקל ושוב, אשמח לעזור אך לא בפורום הזה


----------



## smaak (15/3/13)

צודקת לגמרי 
ובאופן כללי חסרה לי בשרשור הזה נוכחות המנהלות. מדובר בנושא שכלות רבות חושבות עליו.


----------



## pipidi (15/3/13)

למה חשובה נוכחות המנהלות 
הן מנהלות הפורום, זה לא שדעתן חשובה או אחראית יותר משל האורחים הנוספים בפורום (נראה שבמקרה של הפורום הזה הדעה שלהן מאד מחושבת, אבל זה לא המקרה בכל הפורומים).

תפקידן של המנהלות לסדר את הפורום ולנהל אותו. הן לא חייבות להגיב על כל פוסט ושאלה. לא משנה אם זה נושא חשוב או לא חשוב.

אני חושבת שניתנו מגוון דעות מנומקות, ופותחת השרשור קיבלה טיפים והערות טובים, לצד טיפים לא טובים אותם אפשר לזהות בקלות.


----------



## ronitvas (16/3/13)

מסכימה! 
הנה המנהלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש דיונים שאני לא מבינה בהם.... מודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא מבינה בדיאטות ומעולם לא התנסתי בהן.
מה גם שאני חושבת, כמו רבות אחרות בדיון הזה, שדרושה פה עזרה מקצועית.
עזרה מקצועית ממני אפשר ורצוי לקבל רק בנושאים שקשורים פרופר לחתונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו, המנהלות, נוכחות במרבית שעות היממה, אבל אין לנו מחוייבות כלשהי להשתתף בכל הדיונים.
תפקידינו, חוץ מלהיות שותפות פעילות בדיוק כמו גולשים אחרים בפורום, לנהל אותו - לסדר, לשרשר, לארגן וכיוב'


----------



## smaak (16/3/13)

אני לא מסכימה איתך 
1. נוכחות המנהלות כן חשובה בשרשור כזה, לא בשביל לתת עצות דיאטה, אלא כי מדובר בנושא שמטריד כמעט כל אחת שמתחתנת, ואני חושבת שחשוב לעודד נשים לקבל את עצמן בלי לנסות להזיק לעצמן. לא אמרתי לא דיאטה, אמרתי דיאטה אבל באופן שקול ובריא. זה לא המקרה. תפקידו של מנהל פורום הוא לא רק בחלק אדמיניסטרטיבי, אלא גם הרבה מעבר לכך. הן ממש לא צריכות לשרוץ כאן כל היום, אבל בשרשורים משמעותיים כן יש ציפייה שתיקחנה חלק.

2. את אולי מזהה את הטיפים הלא טובים בקלות, לא כל אחת יודעת לעשות את זה, במיוחד בזמני לחץ כמו אלה.


----------



## ronitvas (16/3/13)

פעמים רבות יש שרשורים חשובים 
שאני לא כותבת בהם. הרבה פעמים כתבו את הדברים לפני ואין טעם להוסיף שוב את אותם הדברים, ממש כמו במקרה הזה. אם הייתי בוחרת להוסיף תגובה היא הייתה קצרה מאוד וכזאת שמפנה לייעוץ מקצועי. אבל מותר לי, בדיוק כמו גולשים אחרים, לבחור אם לענות או לא. 
אני כותבת רק כשיש לי משהו להגיד ואני רוצה להגיד אותו. זה שאני מנהלת לא אומר שאני מחויבת לכתוב דברים בכח. 
אני לא כותבת כי אני חייבת, אני כותבת כי אני רוצה. 
למרות שהפורום הזה מאוד פעיל וזה גוזל המון זמן אני קוראת ביסודיות את כל ההודעות. וכבר אמרתי בעבר, יש לי ימים מאוד עמוסים (במיוחד עכשיו, לפני הקיץ) ולפעמים אני לא מצליחה להגיע לשלב התגובה, למרות שאני מאוד רוצה. מה שלא קרה במקרה הזה, שכן במקרה הזה בחרתי שלא להגיב...

תודה, בכל מקרה על הפוסט


----------



## netae123 (15/3/13)

לסכם את העניין 
ברור שאל תרעיבי את עצמך, הסיכוי לרדת במשקל בהרעבה אינו גבוהה כיוון שרוב הסיכויים הם שתפצי על ההרעבה בארוחות גדולות ומשמינות.

את רוצה להיכנס לשמלה, ניזכרת קצת מאוחר אך עדיין אין סיבה שתוותרי על משהו שחשוב לך. 

אני לא יודעת אם תצליחי לרדת בחודש וחצי 9 קילו, אך מה שאני (לא דיאטנית, מדובר בדעתי האישית בלבד) הייתי עושה במקומך זה להוציא מהתפריט שלי את כל המאכלים המשמינים ללא ערכים תזונתיים/תרימה תזונתית, ולהרכיב תפריט שמורכב בעיקרו מירקות ופירות.
אני לא חושבת שחודש וחצי של אכילה שמורכבת בעיקר (לא רק! כמובן שתשלבי פחמימות, חלבונים רק שימי לב שאת בוחרת בבריאים שביניהם ולא במשמינים) מירקות תזיק לגופך אך יש סיכוי גבוה שכן תצליחי לרדת דיי הרבה במשקל בזמן קצר.


בהצלחה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/3/13)

עצה שלא קשורה בדיאטה 
אולי היא עלתה כבר ולא ראיתי - בכל זאת, שרשורפלצת ולא קראתי הכל.

את יכולה ליצור קשר עם החנות ולהסביר את המצב ולבקש שיחליפו לך לשמלה במידה גדולה יותר? כך גם תתחתני בשמלה עם הערך הסנטימנטלי, וגם לא תצטרכי לעבור חודש וחצי מהגיהנום לפני החתונה. המשלוח של השמלה אליך ושל השמלה הישנה בחזרה לא יהיה זול, אבל לדעתי זה יהיה שווה את זה.


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

לצערי הרב כבר לא מוכרים את הדגם הזה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (16/3/13)

הייתי בכל זאת מנסה ליצור קשר איתם 
ולספר את הסיפור המרגש שלכם. אולי הם לא היחידים שמכרו את הדגם ונשאר ממנו בחנות אחרת? אולי נשארה להם איזו שמלה שהוחזרה שבדרך כלל לא מוכרים? הייתי שואלת אם יש להם הצעות כלשהן.


----------



## shira3121 (16/3/13)

אחלה עצה 
ולפותחת השרשור- אולי תצליחי לרדת את ה9 קילו אבל את תעלי אותם עם תוספות אם הירידה תהיה תוך חודש וחצי בצורה לא בריאה ואני לא מכירה דרך בריאה לרדת 9 קילו בזמן כל כך קצר. יש מיתוס שנשים משמינות אחרי החתונה וזה קצת נכון כי הרבה עושות דיאטה ואז מעלות בריבית.


----------



## Zorikit (16/3/13)

אני בהלם מוחלט מרוב התגובות שקיבלת. 
בנות מה לעזאזל נסגר איתכן?! אם אתן לא דיאטניות/מאמנות אסור לכן לתת עצות כאלו בכלל וגם אם אתן כן, אתן צריכות לפגוש אותה ולהבין את הנתונים בשביל להמליץ על משהו... אם מדובר בבחורה ששוקלת 50 קילו 1.65 אתן נותנות לה עצות הרסניות במיוחד. אין לכן מושג מי עומדת מולכן. קצת אחריות אישית...

ההודעה שלך יקירה הבהירה לי למה יש כל כך הרבה דיאטניות/מאמנות שמשווקות את עצמן על הגב של כלות שהיסטריות לרדת במשקל לפני החתונה.

תרשי לי לספר לך, בתור מי שמתעסקת בספורט ותזונה כבר המון שנים בצורה חובננית אבל בליווי מקצועי צמוד, שאת לא תרדי 9 ק"ג בחודש וחצי בלי להרעיב את עצמך. וגם אם תיכנסי לשמלה הזאת בסוף, את תרגישי רע, השיער שלך יראה נורא, העור שלך יראה נורא ואחרי החתונה את תעלי עם ריבית דריבית ואת תדפקי לעצמך את חילוף החומרים לכל החיים.

אני גם כן העלתי במשקל לפני החתונה, למזלי קניתי שמלה שנקשרת בגב  ובלי מחוך ולכן היה מקום לתימרון + הכנתי שמלה שנייה ומיד אחרי החופה החלפתי לשמלה יותר נוחה ויותר מתאימה למידותיי.

מה שאת צריכה ויכולה לעשות בחודש וחצי זה כן ללכת לדיאטנית ולהתחיל להתאמן - הכל בליווי צמוד של אנשי מקצוע ואת אולי תרדי 4-5 ק"ג אם תקפידי מאוד. אבל מה שאני ממליצה לך לעשות זה לקנות שמלה חדשה וללכת לטיפול פסיכולוגי שיעזור לך להיות קצת יותר סלחנית לעצמך, וללמוד לאוהב את הגוף שלך 10 ק"ג יותר או פחות. אני הייתי כלה שמנה, ועדיין הייתי יפייפיה ומאושרת ואני מסתכלת על התמונות ורואה את האושר והאהבה ולא את הק"ג העודפים.

יותר מזה, אם את בטווח המידות שלי אשמח להשאיל לך את השמלות שלי חינם אין כסף. רק בבקשה, אל תרעיבי את עצמך ואל תעשי דברים מטומטמים. זאת רק שמלה. וזאת רק חתונה, רק תחילת החיים המשותפים ביחד.


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

תודה על התגובה 
את צודקת להרעיב את עצמי זה לא פתרון
אני כבר התחלתי לאכול בצורה יותר מאוזנת ומחר אני מתכוונת להתחיל לפעול בכיוון של כושר גופני עם מאמנת אישית.

יש לי שמלה חלופית ככה שאם אני אצליח זה לא כזה סוף העולם
חוץ מזה בעקבות ההמלצות של הבנות פה הלכתי לתופרת מדהימה היום בבוקר (קיבלה אותי בשבת) והיא אמרה שאם אני ארד עד החתונה חמש וחצי או שש קילו (ולא 9) היא תוכל לעשות ככה שהשמלה תתאים לי


----------



## תותית1212 (16/3/13)

לכותבת המודעה 
וואו,
אני בשוק מכמות הדעות החובבניות שנתנו לך פה.

מציעה שוב לגשת לדיאטנית קלינית, וממליצה על זאת שכתבתי לך במסר.
מאווווווד מקווה שאת לא מקשיבה לדעות הקיצוניות שנתנו לך פה, יש שתי כותבות שפשוט נשמטה לי הלסת מלקרוא אותן.

שימי לב שאשת מקצוע אמיתית, בדיוק כמו רופא, לעולם לא תיתן לך עצות על גבי פורום בלי לראות ולבדוק אותך.

קחי לתשומת לבך, תנשמי עמוק ותנצלי את החודש שנשאר עד החתונה להשלמה ומחשבות חיוביות


----------

